# WAR   Eine abzocke sondersgleichen



## 36878 (27. März 2008)

Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2008)

also ich kann durch diese agressive werbung leider nicht alles lesen, aber ich empfinde das nicht als abzocke. zumal bei mir der preis von der preorder mit dem hauptspiel verrechnet wird. müsste bei dir genauso sein.
mit der preorder hast du ja außerdem automatisch die CE vorbestellt in der 2 dicke bücher (artwork und "comic" zu den geschichten der armeen), die bonusgegenstände, 10 extraköpfe zum individualisieren, 12 zusätzliche quests, einen titel für deinen char den du nur durch die CE bekommst und das mauspad nicht vergessen^^ achja und es gibt in europa nur 55.000 stück


----------



## Gumml (27. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



Warum beschwerst du dich bei Warhammer? Microsoft fährt diese Taktik doch schon Jahre lang. Du kaufst ein Betriebssystem, das nicht fertig ist (du bist quasi ein Beta-Tester, der dafür noch bezahlt). Weil du die Scheiße nicht länger ertragen kannst, hilfst du Microsoft, ihr Produkt fertig zu stellen. Und dann bezahlst du für das Update... aber beschwert sich jemand? nö... wo also liegt dein Problem... Warte, bis es fertig ist und freu dich, endlich nicht mehr WoW spielen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

Hmm...wo soll das Abzocke sein? Du bist doch nicht gezwungen Dir das Pre-Order zu kaufen, oder?

Abzocke ist, wenn ich jemanden über den Tisch ziehe und ihm Geld abknöpfe für eine Leistung, die dem Wert dessen nicht entspricht.
Also wo wird man hier abgezockt?

*Durch die Pre-Order kannst Du doch an der OpenBeta teilnehmen!!!
Die Verschiebung war bekannt, und jeder hat es gewusst, der sich die Pre-Order zulegen will!!!

Es ist einfach Unwissenheit oder einfach eine glatte Lüge (je nach dem), dass die Pre-Order nicht angerechnet wird auf das Endspiel - ES WIRD ANGERECHNET !!!!*

Stellt sich hier also die Frage, ob es dem Postersteller wirklich um das Thema Abzocke geht, oder macht er sich hier nur seiner Enttäuschung ob der verschobenen Erscheinung von WAR luft??

Ich tippe ja mal ganz stark auf letzteres...



just my 2 cents


----------



## Alwina (27. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also ich kann durch diese agressive werbung leider nicht alles lesen, aber ich empfinde das nicht als abzocke. zumal bei mir der preis von der preorder mit dem hauptspiel verrechnet wird. müsste bei dir genauso sein.
> mit der preorder hast du ja außerdem automatisch die CE vorbestellt in der 2 dicke bücher (artwork und "comic" zu den geschichten der armeen), die bonusgegenstände, 10 extraköpfe zum individualisieren, 12 zusätzliche quests, einen titel für deinen char den du nur durch die CE bekommst und das mauspad nicht vergessen^^ achja und es gibt in europa nur 55.000 stück



Das ist glaub ich so nicht richtig . Du hast mit der Preorder nicht automatisch die CE mitbestellt .
Falls du gleichzeitg die CE bestellst bekommst du die Pre umsonst . 
So wars zumindest bei mir ,


----------



## Thrultyr (27. März 2008)

kann mich stereotype nur anschließen, ich empfinde es nicht als abzocke.

es wird keiner gezwungen die CE zu kaufen, die features wie das artbook und der comic machen den mehrpreis eindeutig wett.

ich sehe es auch nicht als bezahlte beta-teilnahme, sondern im gegenteil als bonus einen garantierten beta-platz. weil die teilnahme ist bei > 600.000 anmeldungen alles andere als garantiert im normalfall.

my2cent


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Die 10 Euro werden angerechnet wie bei jeder Preorder (Ausser AOC)
Also sind hier auch mal wieder ganz normale Marktmechanismen am Werke, die man schon von fast jedem MMO kennt.
Irgendwie wird mir dieses suchen nach dem Haar in der Suppe von einer bestimmten Fraktion mit dazugehöriger schlecht macherei auch langsam zu dumm ganz ehrlich.
Wenn ihr ein anderes Spiel spielen wollt,dann tut es aber versucht doch nicht händer ringend alle anderen Spiele schlecht zu machen ? Und dann vorallem mit vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen.


P.S. ja die Werbung ist ein Griff ins KLO , sehr aggressiv bitte entfernt sie oder zeigt dem Nutzer wo man sie schliessen kann @Buffed ^^ im Forum ist die einfach doof ^^


----------



## Gumbie (27. März 2008)

wenn es mit dem game dann verrechnet wird ist es keine abzocke sonst schon


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr.... halten!

PS: Es gab dazu schon genug Threads in denen es erklärt wurde, also bleib bitte bei WoW und lass uns bei War im Herbst dann in ruhe..


----------



## Macaveli (27. März 2008)

jo macht euch da mal keine sorge es wird verrechnet, aber wenn nicht dann ist es immernoch jedem selbst überlassen zu entscheiden ob man die preorder kauft oder nicht, allein der frühere einstieg ins spiel sind es mir schon wert... 

@ sagardo

/sign


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

...und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass diejenigen die sich keine Pre-Order holen, später im Nachteil wären - zum Release gibts nen Reset und alle fangen bei null an und haben die gleiche Ausgangsposition...


----------



## Thrawns (27. März 2008)

Wo steht denn, dass es verrechnet wird? Ich habe gestern die Pre-Order plus die CE bei Amazon.de bestellt. Die Pre-Order für 10&#8364;, die CE für 80&#8364;. Oder kostet die CE 'normalerweise' 90&#8364;? Denn für mich macht es bei Amazon den Eindruck als wären beides seperate Produkte.

//edit
Hat sich erledigt. Stand ganz oben bei Amazon:
_Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!_

Wobei ich mich dann frage: die Pre-Order ist ja schon erhältlich, oder nicht? Zumindest steht als Lieferdatum 28. März 2008 - 31. März 2008. Wenn ich diese jetzt gratis bekomme und nur den Versand bezahle, kann ich dann nicht mehr die Bestellung der CE stornieren und man erhält die Pre-Order quasi nur für die Versandkosten? Nicht, dass ich es vorhätte.


----------



## hello2312 (27. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr.... halten!



genau so sehe ich das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

besonders die abstimmung ist ne frechheit, weil da wieder jeder spinner abstimmt der sich durch WAR in seiner bunten kleinen welt gestört fühlt

wenn man die CE bestellt gibt es die Pre-Order Box bereits umsonst dazu

die Pre-Order Box berechtigt außerdem zum vorzeitigen spieleinstieg und dient daher nicht nur zur open Beta teilnahme

desweiteren reden wir hier von vorgestrecken 9,99€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: 
@Thrawns: das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, was passiert wenn man die CE wieder abbestellen sollte


----------



## Mikokami (27. März 2008)

Die Werbung ist echt der Hammer, zusammen mit der Verschiebung, ich glaube es hieß mal WAR kommt Ende 2007 raus, und jetzt ists Ende 2008, dafür gibts eine bezahlte Beta-Teilnahme. Doch man kann da gelinde gesagt von Abzocke sprechen.

Da hilft auch das charismatische predigen der Entwickler wenig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fehlt nur noch ein Werbeslogan wie "Buy or die" unter der Flash Layer Werbung.

Ich selbst werde mit dem Kauf von Warhammer Online jetzt warten, so bis Anfang 2009, und bis dahin die Reaktionen der Community auf das Spiel und die Open-Beta mitverfolgen.

Und nein ich will hier niemandem Warhammer Online madig machen, schon garnicht mir, aber was EA/Mythic macht ist schon sehr eigenartig.


Für alle die besagte massiv, agressive Werbung stört und Firefox benutzten. Einfach einmal "flash block" googeln.


----------



## Thidus (27. März 2008)

Gumml schrieb:


> Warte, bis es fertig ist und freu dich, endlich nicht mehr WoW spielen zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spielen müssen?o.O sucht 4 the win,man muss garkein mmo spielen,oder steht wer mit ner wumme hinter dir?


----------



## Schwarzbär (27. März 2008)

ach wie schön waren die zeiten als es noch nur zwei arten von betas gab: open und closed; d.h. entweder die beta war eine openbeta und jeder spieler durfte endgeltlos zur verbesserung des spieles beitragen oder es war eine closed beta und nach ihren fähigkeiten zur kritischen bewertung ausgesuchte personen testeten das spiel um fehler aufzufinden und zu beseitigen. das für die teilnahme an der beta eines mmog´s bezahlt wird ist ein wenig am ursprünglichen gedanken der beta vorbei: kritische benutzer die fehler erkennen und anprangern und nicht alles gloriefizieren was von "ihrer" spieleschmiede kommt.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. März 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> spielen müssen?o.O sucht 4 the win,man muss garkein mmo spielen,oder steht wer mit ner wumme hinter dir?



Ich glaube eher dass es in dem Sinne gemeint war, dass der Autor des von dir zitierten Posts sich darauf freut, endlich eine Alternative zu WoW zu haben. Aber hauptsache einen Sucht-Flame ablassen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Dachte zuerst auch, dass Amazon die Preorder nicht anrechnet, aber das war nur Blindheit meinerseits. Beim Bestätigen der Bestellung werden die 10 Euro für die Preorder in Form eines "Gutscheins" wieder von der Rechnung abgezogen. Allerdings auch nur, wenn man das "CE + Preorder"-Pack bestellt. Also nix wegen Abzocke.

Und seit wann sind Verschiebungen eigentlich was Neues im PC-Spiele-Bereich? Gerade die Firma, die für ihre angebliche "Meisterleistung" WoW immer so gelobt wird, ist doch der Verschiebungskönig (wenn man mal vom Duke absieht).


----------



## Varek Varsson (27. März 2008)

ich war gerade mal bei amazon und hab mir das alles angeschaut und muss sagen da sind ein paar geile sachen bei aber ich finde 89,90 € sind ein bisschen viel.und was ist wenn mir WAR nachher doch nicht gefällt dann hab ich erstmal nen haufen unkosten.

ob das jzt abzocke ist kann ich nicht genau sagen da ein paar features ja auch im weiteren spielverlauf einzigartig sind.

naja einfach mal gucken wie es wird aber lieber mit der normalen version box ist was zu teuer....


----------



## Thidus (27. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass es in dem Sinne gemeint war, dass der Autor des von dir zitierten Posts sich darauf freut, endlich eine Alternative zu WoW zu haben. Aber hauptsache einen Sucht-Flame ablassen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Getroffene Hunde bellen,kennst den Spruch?Kommt zwar in keinem MMO vor aber vll hast ihn ja mal im TS aufgeschnappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man MUSS wow nich spielen o.O wenn man es schon so "hasst" das man sich so sehr nach 'ner Alternative sehnt,wie wärs da mit Abo kündigen und mal was anderes machen?O.o Aber soweit muss man erstmal denken gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> ach wie schön waren die zeiten als es noch nur zwei arten von betas gab: open und closed; d.h. entweder die beta war eine openbeta und jeder spieler durfte endgeltlos zur verbesserung des spieles beitragen oder es war eine closed beta und nach ihren fähigkeiten zur kritischen bewertung ausgesuchte personen testeten das spiel um fehler aufzufinden und zu beseitigen. das für die teilnahme an der beta eines mmog´s bezahlt wird ist ein wenig am ursprünglichen gedanken der beta vorbei: kritische benutzer die fehler erkennen und anprangern und nicht alles gloriefizieren was von "ihrer" spieleschmiede kommt.


das hast du falsch verstanden. man bezahlt nicht dafür um in die beta zu kommen. das wann man jetzt bezahlt ist lediglich ein vorkasse die später mit dem original spiel verrechnet wird. also bezahl ich jetzt 10€ und dann später noch mal 50€ und komm in die beta oder später erst komplett 60€ und komm nicht in die beta?(preise fiktiv)  da nehm ich doch gerne das erstere

@ thidus. also den zusammenhang zum zitat versteh ich nicht ganz


----------



## Jarodin (27. März 2008)

bezahlen für die beta ist ab zocke ja... 
ABER: wenn du die kosten für die pre order box nicht zurück erstattet bekommst, dann hat dich dein Spielehändler verarscht, nicht Warhammer. Ich bekomme den vollen preis für die preorder zurückerstattet mit dem Kauf der CE. Denke aber, dass das bei dir genau so sein sollte.


----------



## dude_666 (27. März 2008)

Meines Erachtens ist das ganze absolut keine Abzocke. Zum einen da der Kaufpreis auf die CE angerechnet wird zum anderen weil einem wirklich viel geboten wird.

Ich habe mir auch gestern die CE + PreOrder bestellt, wenngleich ich bereits einen Beta Account hatte (Hatte mich vor nem halben Jahr oder so auf der Seite angemeldet und hab eine Einladung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Dadurch konnte ich das Spiel schon spielen und für mich war ganz klar das ich es habn muss wenns draußen ist.
Das das fertige Spiel erst so spät erscheint erachte ich nicht als Frechheit oder so, eher sehe ich darin die Chance das möglichst viele Bugs wegkommen und somit stabiles spielen gewährleistet wird (ich weiß es klingt utopisch).

Jedenfalls: Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das Spiel und meine CE, und vor allem auf morgen denn da kommt mein PreOrder Pack und ich kann meinen Hexenjäger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2008)

alle die sich über de Kohle beschweren: kauft euch eure CE bei release oder nur ne normale Version, Preis wird sich eh nach Angebot/Nachfrage und Entwicklerkosten bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nur das Spiel, nicht des andere Zeug ist wichtig^^


----------



## Thidus (27. März 2008)

dude_666 schrieb:


> und ich kann meinen Hexenjäger spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die open beta kommt doch erst noch?


----------



## dude_666 (27. März 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> die open beta kommt doch erst noch?



In meinem Beitrag habe ich aber geschrieben das ich bereits Teilnehmer der Beta war, sprich ich hab schon einen Eindruck des Spiels bekommen.


----------



## Mikokami (27. März 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> ach wie schön waren die zeiten als es noch nur zwei arten von betas gab: open und closed; d.h. entweder die beta war eine openbeta und jeder spieler durfte endgeltlos zur verbesserung des spieles beitragen oder es war eine closed beta und nach ihren fähigkeiten zur kritischen bewertung ausgesuchte personen testeten das spiel um fehler aufzufinden und zu beseitigen. das für die teilnahme an der beta eines mmog´s bezahlt wird ist ein wenig am ursprünglichen gedanken der beta vorbei: kritische benutzer die fehler erkennen und anprangern und nicht alles gloriefizieren was von "ihrer" spieleschmiede kommt.



Da muss ich dir ganz klar zustimmen Schwarzbär.

Meiner Meinung nach, kann niemand richtig und erwachsen mit Geld umgehen, wär sich vielleicht schätzungsweise 6 Monate vor dem Erscheinen des Produkts selbiges bestellt oder kauft, dass einer quasi-Geheimhaltung unterliegt bis auf die eigentlich einseitige firmeneigene Progaganda und den übertriebenen "Hype". Das ist absolut keine Beleidigung, sondern ist für mich eine Tatsache.

Diese modernen Marketingstrategien, die früher unter der Kategorie "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" rangierten, die immer mehr Einzug in alles halten halte ich für sehr bedenklich.

Da wünsche ich mir schon die alten Zeiten und Tage zurück, genau wie Schwarzbär.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (27. März 2008)

hatte es so verstanden:"und vor allem auf morgen denn da kommt mein PreOrder Pack und ich kann meinen Hexenjäger spielen." das du dich auf morgen freust weil da deine preorder packung kommt und du dann deinen hexenjäger spielen kannst <-- da könnte man meinen die open beta läuft schon,deshalb meine frage



Mikokami schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir ganz klar zustimmen Schwarzbär.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, kann niemand richtig und erwachsen mit Geld umgehen, wär sich vielleicht schätzungsweise 6 Monate vor dem Erscheinen des Produkts selbiges bestellt oder kauft, dass einer quasi-Geheimhaltung unterliegt bis auf die eigentlich einseitige firmeneigene Progaganda und den übertriebenen "Hype". Das ist absolut keine Beleidigung, sondern ist für mich eine Tatsache.
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (27. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



1. Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen die Preorder zu kaufen

2. Wird der Preis sehr wohl auf das Spiel angerechnet

3. Ist das ja wirklich nicht das erste Spiel welches diesen Weg nimmt

Von daher versteh ich die Aufregung nicht und es ist nun wirklich keine Abzocke.
Wie gesagt, Dich zwingt doch niemand dazu.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. März 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen,kennst den Spruch?Kommt zwar in keinem MMO vor aber vll hast ihn ja mal im TS aufgeschnappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Klischees bitte.

1.) Liegt mein WoW-Account aus vielerlei Gründen seit Monaten brach (also nichts von wegen "getroffene Hunde") und
2.) bin ich rigoroser TS-Verweigerer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Man MUSS wow nich spielen o.O wenn man es schon so "hasst" das man sich so sehr nach 'ner Alternative sehnt,wie wärs da mit Abo kündigen und mal was anderes machen?O.o Aber soweit muss man erstmal denken gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wer sagt, dass man WoW hassen muss, um sich nach ner Alternative zu sehnen? Schon mal selbst darüber nachgedacht, dass jemand WoW gerne spielt, aber sich einfach auf das nächstbessere Spiel (in dem Fall WAR) freut?

Diese dauernde "No Real Life"- bzw. "Suchti"-Anschuldigungen sind einfach nur kindisch und auf einem Niveau, das man aus Diskussionen tunlichst raushalten sollte, sonst sieht's hier bald genauso aus, wie im WoW-Forum. Eigentlich sollte es die Höflichkeit gebieten, so etwas nicht zu unterstellen.


----------



## Thrawns (27. März 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ständig von Bezahl-Beta gesprochen wird. Es ist nicht so, dass nur die Käufer der Pre-Order an der Open Beta teilnehmen werden, sondern hundert tausende Spieler, die noch nichts für WAR bezahlt haben. Die Garantie der Teilnahme an der Beta ist also eher ein Privileg und ganz davon abgesehen ist es auch nur ein Teil von mehreren der Pre-Order.

Die Kritik von Mikokami, dass man bereits kauft ohne genaues zu wissen, ist logisch eigentlich nachvollziehbar. Aber dennoch halte ich es nicht für verrückt, wenn man es doch macht. Eigentlich bezahlst du fast immer im Voraus für etwas und erst hinterher stellt sich heraus ob sich das Geld wirklich gelohnt hat - oft erst nach einem langen Zeitraum. Wenn man ins Kino geht hat man auch bestenfalls Kritiken gelesen, die auch meistens der subjektiv sind. Wenn man sich eine CD kauft kennt man vorher auch nicht unbedingt alle Stücke. Oder man weiß nicht, ob der neue Opel wirklich das hält was er verspricht. Oder ob die Festplatte wirklich länger als ein Jahr hält. Klar informiert man sich vorher über ein Produkt und über den Hersteller wenn es möglich ist. So ist EA/Mythic doch schon ein Indiz dafür, das es ein gutes Spiel werden wird. Oder das veröffentlichte Material. Oder das Warhammer-Universum. Wem das als Kaufgrund nicht reicht, der wartet halt noch oder kauft es sich gar nicht. So ist es eigentlich überall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (27. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wem das als Kaufgrund nicht reicht, der wartet halt noch oder kauft es sich gar nicht. So ist es eigentlich überall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz genau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte da lieber noch, und versuche alles im Überblick zu behalten, die Informationen abzuwägen, das spart erstmal Geld und Nerven. Warhammer, EA/Mythic sind auch für mich starke Argumente, aber zu heutigen Zeit und der momentanen Entwicklung sollte man doch skeptisch sein, oder zu mindest stutzig werden.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur ein bisschen paranoid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deswegen ist es für mich doch schon befremdlich warum einige nicht widerstehen können oder wollen, oder daran kein Problem sehen oder es ihnen egal ist, wie sie Zeit und Geld investieren.


----------



## Macaveli (27. März 2008)

ich möchte hier echt keinem aufn schlips treten aber manche stellen sich hier echt richtig kacke an, leute das sind 10 euro  keine 1000, es verlangt keiner von euch das ihr das zahlen müsst, und wenn schon das sind nur 10 beschissene euros die gebt ihr für euch aus und nicht für jemand anderes, klar war fürher alles besser wo man spiele in der open beta "umsonst" zocken konnte usw usf aber jetzt ist es halt anders die sachen ändern sich halt mit der zeit... wir werden tag täglich abgezockt wenn man es so sieht, das fängt schon beim brot kaufen an oder beim tanken, dazu gibt es tausend beispiele da beschwert man sich doch auch nicht in jedem laden oder?
ihr zahlt hier 10 euro könnt das spiel anzocken und wenns euch nicht gefällt habt ihr halt 10 euro verschossen, wenns euch gefällt wird das vom gesamtpreis abgezogen, ist doch immerhin besser als den vollen preis zu zahlen und es dann in die ecke zu schmeissen.
der vergleich ist zwar nicht so gut aber viele leute haben damals auch BC vorbestellt und hatten nicht die option es anzutesten, und als das spiel rauskam war es für einige eine große enttäuschung die es gleich gekauft haben...
und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit kommentaren wie "du hast zuviel geld" usw, nein ich hab bestimmt nicht zuviel geld aber man soll nicht immer alles so eng sehen und sich über alles beschweren...
so sehe ich das alles


----------



## Thrawns (27. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es für mich doch schon befremdlich warum einige nicht widerstehen können oder wollen, oder daran kein Problem sehen oder es ihnen egal ist, wie sie Zeit und Geld investieren.



Weil man es immer noch verkaufen kann, wenn es einem nicht gefällt. Ich denke, die CE wird man schon los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



Genau lesen, dann drüber nachdenken und dann posten.

1.) Der Preis der Pre-Order Box (9,99 €) wird zu 100% auf die CE (Collectors Edition) angerechnet. Diese kostet 79,99 € ... wenn du die Pre-Order Box nun bestellst zahlst du für die CE folglich dann noch 70,00 €. Klingt echt komisch ist aber wirklich so. Amazon hat bei der Berechnung noch einen Fehler und addiert deshalb fälschlicherweise die Beträge aber auch das wird gefixed und auch hier müsst ihr nicht "doppelt" zahlen.

2.) Was soll daran Abzocke sein? Mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon Gang und Gebe die Plätze der Open Beta in MMO's zu verkaufen. Wieso sollten sie das auch nicht tun? Für jeden der sich eh eine CE gekauft hätte macht das keinen Unterschied ob sie nun 9,99 € vorher zahlen und nachher weniger oder später den vollen CE Preis. Es war nie irgendwo die Rede davon, dass jeder an der Open Beta teilnehmen dürfte / könnte nur weil er sich für die Beta registriert hat ... wer davon ausging war dann doch etwas naiv.

3.) Ich versteh dein Problem nicht das du mit der Verschiebung des Releasetermins hast. Es wurde verschoben, welch Wunder, na und? AoC / GTA 4 usw. werden ebenfalls permanent verschoben ... sogar WotLK wird dauerd nach hinten verlegt ... so ist das nunmal bei der Spieleentwicklung. Freu dich lieber, dass du jetzt die Möglichkeit hast dir 100%ig einen Platz in der Open Beta zu sichern. Wenn das Release im Herbst ist startet die Open Beta wohl 1-3 Monate vorher, je nachdem wie sich die Entwickler hier entscheiden.

*Fazit:*
Nicht immer gleich heulen es ist nicht immer alles nur schwarz / weiss ... es gibt im Leben auch Graustufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> 1.) Der Preis der Pre-Order Box (9,99 €) wird zu 100% auf die CE (Collectors Edition) angerechnet. Diese kostet 79,99 € ... wenn du die Pre-Order Box nun bestellst zahlst du für die CE folglich dann noch 70,00 €. Klingt echt komisch ist aber wirklich so. Amazon hat bei der Berechnung noch einen Fehler und addiert deshalb fälschlicherweise die Beträge aber auch das wird gefixed und auch hier müsst ihr nicht "doppelt" zahlen.


Der wird nicht angerechnet, du zahlst für die Pre-Order nichts!


----------



## MoGyM (27. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der wird nicht angerechnet, du zahlst für die Pre-Order nichts!


-----_____----- genau das hat er uns damit sagen wollen /unsinniger beitrag

naja zum thema: ich finde es ist keine abzocke und ich hab die CE mit der pre order gestern auch schon vorbestellt


----------



## Mikokami (27. März 2008)

Um mal bissle vom Thema abzuschweifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Macaveli schrieb:


> ...ich möchte hier echt keinem aufn schlips treten aber manche stellen sich hier echt richtig kacke an, leute das sind 10 euro  keine 1000...



Ja jeder darf mit seinem eigenen Geld machen was er möchte, und ja ein guter Punkt, aber da frage ich mich bloß bei solcher Argumentationsweise warum nie jemand mal 10 Euro für ebenso wichtige Sachen ausgibt/spendet, z.B. den Regenwald. 



			
				Pente schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Was soll daran Abzocke sein? Mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon Gang und Gebe die Plätze der Open Beta in MMO's zu verkaufen.



Dann kann man auch sagen: "Was soll daran Folter sein? Mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon Gang und Gebe die Insassen in deutschen Gefängnissen zu quälen." usw. Also nur weil etwas normal, alltäglich ist oder es viele tun, ist es noch lange nicht fair, fein, schön oder gerechtfertig.

Aber es lohnt sich eh nicht darüber zu diskutieren oder gar zu streiten, wenn sich jeder gleich angegriffen fühlt oder man sich dadurch nur aufregt. Das Ei ist ja noch nicht gelegt und noch lange nicht ausgebrütet. Mal sehen was man in 2-3 Jahren sagt. Damals das mit der Warhammer Online Pre-Order war Abzocke/sehr gelungen.

Doch momentan bleibe ich bei meinem Urteil: Abzocke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (27. März 2008)

dein avatarbild hat einen hypnotischen effekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2008)

Preisfrage: Erinnert sich noch jemand welches MMO mit der PreOrder + Beta Teilnahme Nummer anfing?

Kleiner Tipp: Es fängt mit "W" an und heisst nicht "Warhammer Online" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barlyn (27. März 2008)

Also ich sehe das eher so als zweischneidiges Schwert. Klar, jeder kann sich freuen, sich ( so wie ich) gestern die CE + PO bestellt zu haben, aber man braucht es immerhin nicht. Die Entscheidung liegt bei mir selbst, ob ich mir beides/eines/ oder gar nichts vorbestelle. Es ist nunmal so, dass es immer häufiger vorkommt, dass Plätze in einer Open Beta verkauft werden, und das finde ich auch völlig normal, denn wie weiter vorne schon gesagt WAR ist nicht das erste Spiel das diesen Weg einschlägt. 
Doch alles in allem bin ich froh es mir bestellt zu haben, wobei ein Hauptgrund für mich auch die einzigartige TT-Figur war (spiele selbst Leidenschaftlich).

In diesem Sinne, MfG

Barlyn


----------



## Ahnima (27. März 2008)

Also ich weiß gar nicht was es da überhaupt für einen Diskussionsgrund gibt.

Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe (oder etwas teures bestelle), dann muß ich eine Anzahlung leisten. 

Bei WAR ist das ähnlich: Will ich eine CE Box haben, die ja auf 55.000 limitiert ist, kann ich einfach jetzt schon bestellen. Es kostet dadurch weder mehr, noch weniger. Im Gegenteil: Der Spielehersteller gewährt mir sogar schon einen Zugang zur Beta.

Wenn man die CE erst bei Release kauft (wenn es sie da noch gibt), dann kostet sie trotzdem die gleichen 89 Euro und man war nicht in der Beta?! 

Also euren Gerechtig-/Ungerechtigkeitssinn hätte ich gerne...


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Manche Leute haben echt Ansichten , da fehlen mir die Worte.

Ich denke doch, dass wir jetzt über die Frage ob es angerechnet wird hinaus sind und somit die vom TE gestellte Frage ganz klar mit "Nein" beantworten können.

Also stellt sich jetzt natürlich sofort eine weitere Frage, sollte schon Geld geflossen sein bevor man ein Spiel spielt? Da kommt mir in den Sinn, das man auch offline Spiele vorbestellen kann und das man dort noch mehr die Katze im Sack kaufen muss.
Ich meine ein Kunde, der sich die CE kauft und in der Beta (Also vor start des Spieles) denkt "naja das ist garnicht mein Spiel" der kann die Box doch noch verkaufen. die Box ist noch im 100%igen Zustand original verpackt und wird bei Ebay wahrscheinlich noch mehr erzielen, als die 80 Euro die sie jetzt kostet.

Auch ein Standpunkt, denn man sehen sollte ist, dass Mythic vielleicht auch ein paar stresstest machen möchte und das komplette System testen möchte ohne Fokus und dafür braucht man eine sehr große Menge an Spielern.Und da gibt es für mich 2 Optionen 
1. Ich lade Random ein und erwische wahrscheinlich zu 50% nur Leute, die kein Interesse an WAR haben und nur gucken wohlen um ihrem Raid zu sagen wie verbugt und laggy es doch wäre (welch Wunder bei einem Stresstest)
2. ich biete allen Leuten die ernsthaftes Interesse bekunden indem sie die CE oder das normale Spiel vorbestellen die Möglichkeit daran teil zu haben und mitzutesten.Diesen biete ich dann die Preorder Beta für Nüsse und die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage früher zu spielen, wenn ich das richtig in errinerung habe.

Nun ist es SEHR schwer die bessere alternative zu finden.

Aber was solls , wenn Mythic die CE Leute nicht in die Beta galassen hätte , hätten auch wieder ein paar Flammer "Betrug!!" und "ungerecht!!" geschriehen.


----------



## Ahnima (27. März 2008)

Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu, Sagardo. Jetzt kann ich meinen ersten Beitrag wieder löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch sagen: "Was soll daran Folter sein? Mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon Gang und Gebe die Insassen in deutschen Gefängnissen zu quälen." usw. Also nur weil etwas normal, alltäglich ist oder es viele tun, ist es noch lange nicht fair, fein, schön oder gerechtfertig.
> 
> Aber es lohnt sich eh nicht darüber zu diskutieren oder gar zu streiten, wenn sich jeder gleich angegriffen fühlt oder man sich dadurch nur aufregt. Das Ei ist ja noch nicht gelegt und noch lange nicht ausgebrütet. Mal sehen was man in 2-3 Jahren sagt. Damals das mit der Warhammer Online Pre-Order war Abzocke/sehr gelungen.
> 
> ...



Du verstehst das leider ziemlich falsch. Die Entwickler sind nicht gezwungen eine Open Beta zu veranstalten. Das ist ein "Entgegenkommen" der Entwickler, das auch ganz klar marketingtechnisch für ein Spiel wichtig ist. Dennoch ist es nicht so, dass du heute erwarten kannst, dass ein Entwickler eine Open Beta veranstaltet und vorallem nicht, dass diese dann auch noch gratis ist. Immerhin kosten die Server der Open Beta ja ebenfalls Wartungsgebühren.

Beschwert sich z.B. auch niemand, dass es für Spiele wie GTA 4 z.B. keine "Open Beta" gibt ... klar ist es ein offline Spiel und kein MMO aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Entscheidung ob es überhaupt eine öffentlich zugängliche Beta gibt immernoch bei den Entwicklern eines Spiels liegt. Im Grunde kommen sie damit den Gamern ja bereits mehr als entgegen denn im Grunde spielt man dann 1-3 Monate entgeldlos ein "fertiges" Spiel.

Ich versteh nicht wie hier einer mit unfair / Abzocke argumentieren kann ... euch ist also egal wieviel so ein Serverpark an Kosten verursacht oder der Fakt, dass die GMs auch während der Open Beta (und weit davor) bereits schon Geld wollen usw. ... das ist für euch also alles selbstverständlich? Interessant ... im Vergleich zu den Kosten die eine Open Beta mit sich bringt sind die 10€ (die es im Endeffekt ja nichtmal kostet da man diese eh für die CE ausgeben würde) echt ein Witz.

Und argumentiert nun bitte nicht mit "ich will ja gar keine CE" ... wer das schreibt hat sich leider noch weniger informiert als ich annehme ... denn die aktuelle Pre-Order Box ist eine Vorbestellung der CE - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## D4rk-x (27. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Du verstehst das leider ziemlich falsch. Die Entwickler sind nicht gezwungen eine Open Beta zu veranstalten. Das ist ein "Entgegenkommen" der Entwickler, das auch ganz klar marketingtechnisch für ein Spiel wichtig ist. Dennoch ist es nicht so, dass du heute erwarten kannst, dass ein Entwickler eine Open Beta veranstaltet und vorallem nicht, dass diese dann auch noch gratis ist. Immerhin kosten die Server der Open Beta ja ebenfalls Wartungsgebühren.
> 
> Beschwert sich z.B. auch niemand, dass es für Spiele wie GTA 4 z.B. keine "Open Beta" gibt ... klar ist es ein offline Spiel und kein MMO aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Entscheidung ob es überhaupt eine öffentlich zugängliche Beta gibt immernoch bei den Entwicklern eines Spiels liegt. Im Grunde kommen sie damit den Gamern ja bereits mehr als entgegen denn im Grunde spielt man dann 1-3 Monate entgeldlos ein "fertiges" Spiel.
> 
> ...



Sind nicht alles solche Papnasen wie Mikokami ;-) Ich hab mich gestern beim ablauf des Countdowns riesig gefreut und habe heute Morgen direkt Nägel mit Köppen gemacht =) Pre Order und CE direkt bestellt und freu mich wie nachbars Lumpi darüber das ich die Möglichkeit bekomme sowas zu erhalten =) 

*WAR is COMING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Cerboz (27. März 2008)

Bei mir wirds abgerechnet und wenn nicht, auch vollkommen egal.
Ofmg die 10€ hat man locker bis Herbst wieder drinn, sind doch auch nur etwa 2 Mc's Maxi Menüs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich denke jeder der sich diese Pre-Order gekauft hat wusste, dass WAR erst im Herbst kommt..

Edit: Sagardo und Ahnima, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadricus (27. März 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> 1. Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen die Preorder zu kaufen
> 
> 2. Wird der Preis sehr wohl auf das Spiel angerechnet
> 
> ...



1. /signed
2. /signed
3.

Ob jemmand was als erstes oder nicht als erster macht spielt eigendlich keine Rolle. Nur weil mein Freund Bobby jemmanden umgebracht hat und mein alter Kumpel John ebenfalls, gerechtfertigt es in dem Fall nicht, wenn ich das gleiche mache , unbeachtet dessen, ob das in ordnung ist oder nicht.

Dennoch in diesem Fall finde ich den Sachverhalt in ordnung. Das Geld wird ja beim Kauf des eigendlichen Spiels dann angerechnet -> keine Abzocke.


----------



## Cerboz (27. März 2008)

Deine Signatur ist geil xD

B2T: Eben, niemand wird gezwungen und es wird abgerechnet..


----------



## Mikokami (27. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Nun ist es SEHR schwer die bessere alternative zu finden.



So ist es doch meistens, also hat man die Jene genommen die noch etwas Geld in die Kasse spült?




			
				Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Du verstehst das leider ziemlich falsch. Die Entwickler sind nicht gezwungen eine Open Beta zu veranstalten. Das ist ein "Entgegenkommen" der Entwickler, das auch ganz klar marketingtechnisch für ein Spiel wichtig ist. Dennoch ist es nicht so, dass du heute erwarten kannst, dass ein Entwickler eine Open Beta veranstaltet und vorallem nicht, dass diese dann auch noch gratis ist. Immerhin kosten die Server der Open Beta ja ebenfalls Wartungsgebühren.
> 
> Beschwert sich z.B. auch niemand, dass es für Spiele wie GTA 4 z.B. keine "Open Beta" gibt ... klar ist es ein offline Spiel und kein MMO aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Entscheidung ob es überhaupt eine öffentlich zugängliche Beta gibt immernoch bei den Entwicklern eines Spiels liegt. Im Grunde kommen sie damit den Gamern ja bereits mehr als entgegen denn im Grunde spielt man dann 1-3 Monate entgeldlos ein "fertiges" Spiel.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht wie hier einer mit unfair / Abzocke argumentieren kann ... euch ist also egal wieviel so ein Serverpark an Kosten verursacht oder der Fakt, dass die GMs auch während der Open Beta (und weit davor) bereits schon Geld wollen usw. ... das ist für euch also alles selbstverständlich? Interessant ... im Vergleich zu den Kosten die eine Open Beta mit sich bringt sind die 10€ (die es im Endeffekt ja nichtmal kostet da man diese eh für die CE ausgeben würde) echt ein Witz.



Das sehe ich anders Pente, natürlich enstehen durch die Entwicklungen eines Spiels, im besonderen eines MMORPGs Kosten, aber ich denke diese sind schon vor der Entwicklung mit einkalkuliert, genauso wie Verschiebungen falls das zeitliche Plansoll nicht erfüllt werden sollte. Man kann wohl kaum davon ausgehen das Firmen wie EA und Mythic so etwas einfach mal so schnell entscheiden, das sie eine Open-Beta machen, und dass sie dafür nun zusätzlich enstandene Kosten haben, die jetzt irgendwer bezahlen muss. Nein so etwas ist geplant, in dem Fall spricht man meistens, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld, von Abzocke.

Es gab desweiteren MMORPGS vor und nach WoW und WAR wo solche Methoden nicht zum Einsatz kamen.

edit: *Zitat aus dem Warhammer Newsletter - Ausgabe 29*
Während der letzten Phase des Betatests wurden zweierlei Dinge klar. Erstens, dass unsere Schlüsselinnovationen – Öffentliche Quests, Wälzer des Wissens, RvR-Gefechte (Realm vs. Realm) – extrem gut laufen, genauso wie die erste Stufe unseres innovativen Handwerkssystems. Zweitens, dass das Spiel von zusätzlicher Testzeit und ein oder zwei letzten Feinarbeiten sicherlich profitieren würde. Glücklicherweise sind wir, dank der Zugehörigkeit zu Electronic Arts, dazu in der Lage, dies auch zu tun. 

_- Mark Jacobs
 Vize-Präsident und Geschäftsführer von EA Mythic
_

Das heißt also Geld ist wohl genug da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				D4rk-x schrieb:
			
		

> Sind nicht alles solche Papnasen wie Mikokami ;-)



Soll das heißen du hast eine andere Meinung die sich andere nur denken sollen, die aber nicht mit meiner übereinstimmend ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragorius (27. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> So ist es doch meistens, also hat man die Jene genommen die noch etwas Geld in die Kasse spült?
> Das sehe ich anders Pente, natürlich enstehen durch die Entwicklungen eines Spiels, im besonderen eines MMORPGs Kosten, aber ich denke diese sind schon vor der Entwicklung mit einkalkuliert, genauso wie Verschiebungen falls das zeitliche Plansoll nicht erfüllt werden sollte. Man kann wohl kaum davon ausgehen das Firmen wie EA und Mythic so etwas einfach mal so schnell entscheiden, das sie eine Open-Beta machen, und dass sie dafür nun zusätzlich enstandene Kosten haben, die jetzt irgendwer bezahlen muss. Nein so etwas ist geplant, in dem Fall spricht man meistens, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld, von Abzocke.
> 
> Es gab desweiteren MMORPGS vor und nach WoW und WAR wo solche Methoden nicht zum Einsatz kamen.
> ...





ich weiß was Mikokami glücklich macht und werde das gleich mal mit den entwicklern soweit abändern. die CE kostet weiterhin 79,99€ und die open beta wird gestrichen. keine abzocke , alle glücklich. thema beendet und kann geschlossen werden. ^^ 

regt euch lieber darüber auf das ihr in der CE lauter überteuerten schrott kauft den keiner brauch incl 2 ingame items die wohl mehr einen symbolischen wert haben. 

mfg drago


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. März 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> regt euch lieber darüber auf das ihr in der CE lauter überteuerten schrott kauft den keiner brauch incl 2 ingame items die wohl mehr einen symbolischen wert haben.


Die 2 Items sind für die Pre-Order!

*Inhalt der Collector's Edition*
Ein exklusives Mauspad

Eine exklusive und offizielle Games Workshop-Miniatur von GAZBAG & GRUMLOK, den Anführern der Grünhäute, welche mit dem Tabletop-Spiel kompatibel ist (unmontiert und unbemalt)

AUFTAKT ZU WAR, ein 128 Seiten starkes gebundenes Comic-Buch

DIE KUNST VON WARHAMMER ONLINE, ein 224 Seiten starker gebundener Kunstband mit einer Sammlung von Original-Kunstwerken des Spiels

Exklusive Spielinhalte:
          o FOLIANT DER ERKENNTNIS: Erhöht vorübergehend den EP-Erhalt um +10%
          o Bonusquests: Zwölf (12) aufregende Spielquests für zusätzliche Abenteuer an der Front
          o Bonus-Questbelohnungen: Zwölf (12) Spielgegenstände, die euch auf euren Reisen helfen werden
          o Bonus-Charaktertitel: Zwölf (12) Titel, die von euren Heldentaten in der Welt künden
          o Bonus-Charakterindividualisierungsoptionen: Zwölf (12) einzigartige Charakterköpfe


----------



## Grimtom (27. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



1. es wird keiner gezwungen, sich die Pre-Order Box zu bestellen.
2. man sollte davon ausgehen, das die Leute die sich diese Pre-Order kaufen sich auch das Spiel kaufen werden.

Also wo ist dein Problem, bestelle bei Amazon die Pre-Order-Box, die im Prinzip NICHTS ANDERESA IST ALS EINE "ANZAHLUNG" auf dein Spiel. Und schiebe gleich das Villversion vom Spiel mit in den Einkaufswagen. Siehe da, die 10 Euros werden vom Kaufpreis wieder abgezogen. ... also zahlst du nach wie vor deine 79 Euro.

Kauf die Pre-Order-Box im Gameshop um die Ecke, bestelle gleich das Spiel mit. Hebe den Kassenbon auf, hole später dein Spiel im Gameshop ab, was Du ja bestellt hast, und es werden Dir die 10 Euro abgezugen, also zahlst du dann halt 69 Euro.

3. denke daran, das es im Moment um die --> Collectors Edition <-- geht, die ja Limitiert ist. Also woher sollen die Händler es wissen, wenn Du nach 6 Monaten mit deiner Pre-Order Box angeschissen kommst, was Du für eine Version wolltest !??? 

Jetzt bekommt ihr schon die Möglichkeit, vor dem offiziellen Start auf die Server zu kommen, Ihr bekommt die Möglichkeit an der Beta teilzunehmen ..... und was ist, es passt euch nicht.


----------



## Rosengarten (27. März 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage nebenbei, auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt hierher gehört. Ist in der Ce die Vollversion erhalten oder muss man sie sich später noch seperat kaufen? Straft mich bitte nicht für meine Unwissenheit, hab schon ein paar Threads durchsucht und nichts darüber gefunden und aus den Verkaufsangaben der Ce wird mir das nicht klar. -_-

BTT: Ich sehe es auch nicht als Abzocke, da die 9,99€ auf die spätere Vollversion abgerechnet werden.


----------



## Grimtom (27. März 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage nebenbei, auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt hierher gehört. Ist in der Ce die Vollversion erhalten oder muss man sie sich später noch seperat kaufen? Straft mich bitte nicht für meine Unwissenheit, hab schon ein paar Threads durchsucht und nichts darüber gefunden und aus den Verkaufsangaben der Ce wird mir das nicht klar. -_-
> 
> BTT: Ich sehe es auch nicht als Abzocke, da die 9,99€ auf die spätere Vollversion abgerechnet werden.



was meinst du mit "CE" meinst du nun die Collectors Edition, oder "PO" Pre-Order ?

Solltest du die Collectors Edition meinen, logo ist da auch das Spiel dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. März 2008)

Oh Oh mir graut es ja schon nach dem release.
Wenn es nach jeder solcher news solche wihnethreads gibt dann will ich garnicht wissen was manchen so nachdem start nich gefällt.

Abzocke? Find ich nicht wieso? KEINER SAGT DIR KAUF ES ODER? und mann bekommt die 15euro ja zum kaufpreis dazu gerechnet also passt es,die ganz schlauen die meinen ich bestell mir die pre order damit ich in die beta komme sind doch selber schuld wenn man dan die kohle nicht zurück bekommt.Die frage wäre ja eher wer versucht da wen abzuzocken?

Und bitte hört auf das jetzt alles so schlecht zumachen terminveschiebung und etc.Ich finde das echt lobenswert 
wie die entwickler vorgehen und sie haben ja klipp und klar gesagt wir werden kein unfertiges spiel rausbringen und ich finde das gut weil *EIN MANN EIN WORT* und für mich sind das leute die sich was aus ihrer  
Arbeit machen und sie gut machen wollen, auch wenn sie dafür ein paar überstunden machen müssen deswegen sag ich dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber rechtmachen werden sie wahrscheinlich so oder so keinem -.- und ob es am ende gut oder schlecht wird sehen wir wenn die zeit gekommen is.


Jetzt weiss ich wieso die kein eigenes forum haben wollen


----------



## Rosengarten (27. März 2008)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort Grimtom. Genau das wollt ich wissen. Erstma bestelln gehen.......W.A.R. is coming.


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2008)

jetzt lese ich hier schon öfters das die 10 € für die preorder abgerechnet werden... könntet ihr hierzu bitte quellen von offizieler seite her posten... nur damit ich sicher bin das ich mir das ohne sorge bestellen kann ... und ja 10 € sind mir zu viel geld wenn ich das nicht berechnet bekomme dann kauf ichs mir nicht also bitte quellen posten


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Naja dann ist es halt für manche abzocke, es gibt ja auch noch Menschen denen der Komunissmus lieber ist als die Demokratie oder die Planwirtschaft lieber als die freie Marktwirtschaft.
Es gibt sogar Menschen die sich am 21.03.2008 einen neuen Account bei Buffed machen und nurnoch flamen , muss man sich mit allem rumschlagen ? Nein !


@Mikokami

Sind 70+10 genauso viel wie 80 ? 

Ja ? dann erklär mir nochmal wie EA jetzt abzockt ? Klar können sie jetzt mit den 55.000x10 Euro "arbeiten",aber anderseits musst du selbst du zugeben , dass man ein Produkt immer anzahlen muss, wenn man es vorbestellt.

@Rosengarten 
ich würde mich aber noch von Mikokami beraten lassen, denn er hat dort eine Abzocke erkannt und kann sie dir bestimmt noch genau erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
@Rungor 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000161903


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2008)

@sagardo
danke für die schnelle antworte.... aber wenn ich das richtige verstehe bekomme ich die 10 € nur angerechnet wenn ich die collector edition bestelle sehe ich das richtig?^^ also ist es nicht möglich das ich noch einen code bekomme mit dem dann z.B zum Libro /Saturn fahre denen den code zeige bei spiel release und sage -> ich hab schon 10 € bezahlt ich kauf das spiel billiger^^

10 € sind außerdem keine abzocke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> @sagardo
> danke für die schnelle antworte.... aber wenn ich das richtige verstehe bekomme ich die 10 &#8364; nur angerechnet wenn ich die collector edition bestelle sehe ich das richtig?^^ also ist es nicht möglich das ich noch einen code bekomme mit dem dann z.B zum Libro /Saturn fahre denen den code zeige bei spiel release und sage -> ich hab schon 10 &#8364; bezahlt ich kauf das spiel billiger^^




Du kannst das Spiel bei Gamestop kaufen und dann in dem Gamestop Laden deinen Kassenbon vorzeigen und bekommst dann ermässigung auf das Spiel.Aber bei einem Händler kaufen um bei einem ganz anderen Händler ermäßigungen zu bekommen ? Naja da bist du in der Servicewüste Deutschland auf verlorenem Posten ^^

Es wird wohl kein allgemeingültiger Schein beiligen in dem steht "erlassen sie dem Kunden 10 Euro von Produkt XY".


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> @sagardo
> danke für die schnelle antworte.... aber wenn ich das richtige verstehe bekomme ich die 10 € nur angerechnet wenn ich die collector edition bestelle sehe ich das richtig?^^ also ist es nicht möglich das ich noch einen code bekomme mit dem dann z.B zum Libro /Saturn fahre denen den code zeige bei spiel release und sage -> ich hab schon 10 € bezahlt ich kauf das spiel billiger^^
> 
> 10 € sind außerdem keine abzocke
> ...


Wichtiger Hinweis: Dieser Artikel ist die Vorbesteller-Box zur separat erhältlichen Collector's Edtion von Warhammer Online. Das Spiel selbst ist in dieser Box *nicht* enthalten. Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel. Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot auf 1x pro Kunde begrenzt ist. Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!


----------



## Cerboz (27. März 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> regt euch lieber darüber auf das ihr in der CE lauter überteuerten schrott kauft den keiner brauch incl 2 ingame items die wohl mehr einen symbolischen wert haben.



Ich und bestimmt noch andere können mit dem "überteuertem Schrott" sehr viel anfangen

- Mousepad: Viele freuen sich über ein neues und wem das Motiv net gefällt, kanns immernoch umdrehen. Wenns gepolstert ist kann man das Schwarze auch benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Miniaturen: TT Grünhaut-Spieler (wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) werden sich auch darüber freuen, da diese im GamesWorkshop so gekauft etwa 30-40&#8364; c.a kosten.
- Comic Buch: Comic-Sammler freuen sich drüber, die anderen haben was zum lesen.
- Artwork-Buch: Hobbyzeichner haben was zum abzeichnen und neue inspirationen und andere was zum abpausen, Mama zeigen und Geld kassieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Mit den 12 Titeln, naja wer WoW erst nach BC gespielt hat wird sich bestimmt über Titel freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2008)

<--- Österreicher
hab leider keinen Gamestop Laden in der nähe . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. kennt einer nen österreichen laden der das auch verkauft?

edit hab nix gesagt den laden gibts ja in der SCS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> <--- Österreicher
> hab leider keinen Gamestop Laden in der nähe .
> 
> 
> ...




na dann sind ja jetzt alle klarheiten beseitigt ? *gg


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2008)

jop  danke für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab den shop echt noch nicht gekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da steht übrigens offene beta vorrausichtlich mai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: anderes problem : http://www.gamestop.at/warhammer_at.html " 10 € wird bei der collectors edition angerechnet -.-"


----------



## Ahnima (27. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> <--- Österreicher
> hab leider keinen Gamestop Laden in der nähe .
> 
> 
> ...



Hi.

Der offizielle österreichische Preseller hat leider keine Packete mehr, aber du kannst ruhig bei Amazon bestellen, so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist auch um einiges "sicherer", da es sich doch um einen seriösen Anbieter handelt, der dann auch wirklich fix die CE versendet.

lg Ahni

PS: Mikokami, die Welt ist wirklich ungerecht oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (27. März 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> jop  danke für die hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer kann das schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal ich bin ja in der Beta =)


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2008)

Ahnima schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Der offizielle österreichische Preseller hat leider keine Packete mehr, aber du kannst ruhig bei Amazon bestellen, so wie ich
> 
> ...




hmmm da gibt es nur das problem ich bestelle wenn nur die pre - order und nicht die CE weil ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich AOC oder WAR spielen werde^^


----------



## Macaveli (27. März 2008)

mich würde mal interessieren ob die jetzt noch betakeys rausschicken werden??? denke nicht oder?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (27. März 2008)

Das Geld für die Beta wird dann vom Hauptspiel weggezählt, von daher ist sie im Grunde gratis.

www.wog.ch


----------



## Roadricus (27. März 2008)

1. Sie versuchen möglicht nicht vor dem WoW Addon zu releasen, Blizzard versucht wohl das Gegenteil um dann kurz nach release wieder Leute, die aufm ersten Blick kein gefallen finden gleich wieder zurückzulocken. Ich denke dass ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Es wird viele leute geben, die die entscheidung treffen, wo sie weiterspielen/bleiben und da ist halt sowas wichtig.

2. Glücklicherweise haben sie für die Umsetzung von Punk 1. auch die Möglichkeit bekommen, dadurch dass sie mit EA mitmachen. Zugleich auch weiter nach dem Motto: wir wollen eins gutes game rausbringen, was ich auch glaube (warum sollten sie schlechtes game arusbringen wollen ? ^^).

3. So ein Pre-order ermöglicht es schonmal etwas Geld zu kasieren, welches dann das finanziele noch mehr sichert. Wird später vom Game abgerechnet, aber sie haben halt gleich das Geld, es ist keine Abzocke eher für beide seiten gut. Die leute die zocken wollen, können früher anfangen, und sie haben halt schon etwas gewinn. Ausserdem  gibt es natürlich rechnungen und analysen bei ihnen, wie stark das spiel erwartet wird und an so einem verkauf , wie schnell das weggeht etc merkt man auch teilweise einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. alles passt so schön zusammnen, dass es sich einfach lohnt -> verlängern, preorder / ce , spiel weiterentwickeln und verbessern.


Ist natürlich nur nen Szenario ^^


----------



## Sidorius (28. März 2008)

Oh mann... 

1.) Der Beta-Key ist ne draufgabe für Leute, die die CE bestelln. Und nicht, wie einige meinen, ne Möglichkeit für 10&#8364; einen Beta-Key zu kaufen. Weiters werden die 10&#8364; die man für die Pre-Order zahlt dann von der Ce ABGEZOGEN = Gratis Pre-Order 
Und schonmal alleine darauß ergibt sich ,logischerweise, die Tatsache, dass etwas, das gratis ist NICHT ABZOCKE SEIN KANN! ... also schonmal alleine deswegen ist das totaler Schwachsinn.

2.) Sollte die Frage dann wohl eher lauten ob 80&#8364; für eine CE abzocke ist.
Die Frage ist aber genauso schwachsinnig wie die Frage ob ein VW 1er Golf gegenüber einer Mercedes S Klasse abzocke ist, weil fahren tun ja im Endeffekt beide, nur dass der eine das x-fach vom anderen kostet.
Es muss eben jeder für sich selbst wissen, was ihm sein Geld wert ist, bzw was er sich dafür erwartet.
Ein Sammler der begeisterter TT Spieler ist und alles was mit Warhammer zu tun hat "sammelt" wird das natürlich anders sehen als jmd der nur nach einem neuen MMO sucht.
Immerhin heisst es ja COLLECTOR'S EDITION (SAMMLER-AUSGABE) und nicht "+Gratis Beta-Key Edition...

Aber was mir am meisten aufstößt ist, dass hier jmd  gesagt hat, es sei schon fast bedenklich wie manche hier mit ihrem Geld umgehen (sinngemäß)
So einen Aufstand wegen 10&#8364;zu veranstalten ist irgendwie lachhaft. Ja vlt wars früher einmal anders, aber ich finde die Argumentation mehr als scheinheilig und inkonsequent.
Weil:
a.) ist es wohl immer noch günstiger, dass du ein Spiel für 10&#8364; 1-2 Monate VOR erscheinungstermin spielen kannst (,das aber wohl zumindest spielbar ist), als zB ein Single-player Spiel welches 50+&#8364; kostet, das man in 1-2, vlt auch drei Wochen durchgespielt hat und auch keine Garantie gibt/hat, dass es fehlerfrei läuft/den Preis wert ist.

b.) du heute sogut wie nichts mehr wirklich kaufen kannst ohne ein Restrisiko einzugehen, weder qualitativ noch moralisch.
Was gibts denn heute schon noch, was man sich bedenkenlos kaufen kann? Nicht mal, wenn man nem Bauern die Milch direkt unter der Kuh wegkauft, kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Milch auch gut ist und ihren Preis wert ist. Weder das sie wirklich nur Biologisch ist ,noch dass die Kuh gut gehalten wurde.
Oder man siehe sich die Waren in einem Kaufhaus an, die zu einem guten Teil aus China kommen und mit ihrem Verkauf nur noch mehr zu Unterdrückung der Menschen dort beitragen. 

Schlussendlich kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass die Wet auch nicht besser wird in dem man hier seine Meinung rein schreibt und so tut als ob alles ne Frechheit ist und alles damals besser war als heute.

Ja, ich zähle mich selbst zu Leuten die eine 10&#8364;GRATIS Pre-Order bestellt haben und ja ich kaufe meine Milch im Supermakrt und ja ich hab fast nur Sachen, wo made in China draufsteht, aber bin ich deshalb ein schlechter Mensch? Weil ich Abzocke unterstütze ? Vielleicht, aber wenn hier wirklich jmd rummeckert wegen diesen 10&#8364; dann sollte er sich auch mal über die anderen Dinge im Leben gedanken machen, die noch viel mehr Abzocke sind und wirkliches Leid verursachen.
Diese beschissene "deutsche" *Mimimimiii, alles ist schlecht und böse*-Art geht mir schon dermaßen aufn Zeiger... ich kanns gar nich beschreiben, sowas scheinheiliges ist einfach nur mehr armseelig.

Wenn s so schlimm ist verkauf halt deine PC,deine Wohnung,dein Auto und sieh dir die Welt an wo es wirklich drum geht sich zu "überlegen, was sein Geld wert ist und wo man es investieren sollte." Geh nach Afrika und sieh dir dort mal das Leben an, und dann spiel dich hier weiter in nem Spieleforum wegen einem Gratis-10&#8364;-Kaution-Beta-Key auf. Vlt kommt ja rüber was ich meine...

So, vlt war ich jetzt etwas zu hart, aber ich war einfach sauer und bin müde. Sorry an dieser Stelle.
Grüße Sidorius


----------



## Rosengarten (28. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## FirstGuardian (28. März 2008)

@ Sidorius: hach, Du sprichst mir irgendwie aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (28. März 2008)

Ich sehe das alles anders.

Aber meine Ansicht dazu habe ich ja schon mehrfach mitgeteilt, und durch agressiv geschriebene Kontrabeiträge, inklusive Verunglimpfungen, schwache, starke, offensichtliche und versteckte, lasse ich mich nicht von meiner Meinung abbringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ahnima schrieb:


> PS: Mikokami, die Welt ist wirklich ungerecht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wyng (28. März 2008)

> Hi all,
> 
> I’m Rahim Attaba working at GOA as European Senior Product Manager for Warhammer Online.
> 
> ...




Quelle WHA

Das heißt dass die Pre order NUR für die CE gilt und nicht für die "normale" Version.


----------



## hello2312 (28. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, kann niemand richtig und erwachsen mit Geld umgehen, wär sich vielleicht schätzungsweise 6 Monate vor dem Erscheinen des Produkts selbiges bestellt oder kauft, dass einer quasi-Geheimhaltung unterliegt bis auf die eigentlich einseitige firmeneigene Progaganda und den übertriebenen "Hype". Das ist absolut keine Beleidigung, sondern ist für mich eine Tatsache.



ich sag an dieser Stelle nur stornieren bei amazon.de ftw
das geld für die CE wird mir erst vom konto abgebucht wenn das spiel im herbst an mich verschickt wird
wo ist also das problem wenn ich mir über amazon die CE bereits sichere




Macaveli schrieb:


> ich möchte hier echt keinem aufn schlips treten aber manche stellen sich hier echt richtig kacke an, leute das sind 10 euro  keine 1000, es verlangt keiner von euch das ihr das zahlen müsst, und wenn schon das sind nur 10 beschissene euros die gebt ihr für euch aus und nicht für jemand anderes...
> 
> ihr zahlt hier 10 euro könnt das spiel anzocken und wenns euch nicht gefällt habt ihr halt 10 euro verschossen, wenns euch gefällt wird das vom gesamtpreis abgezogen, ist doch immerhin besser als den vollen preis zu zahlen und es dann in die ecke zu schmeissen.



so sieht es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Pente schrieb:


> *Fazit:*
> Nicht immer gleich heulen es ist nicht immer alles nur schwarz / weiss ... es gibt im Leben auch Graustufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den spruch muss ihr mir merken




Tikume schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Erinnert sich noch jemand welches MMO mit der PreOrder + Beta Teilnahme Nummer anfing?
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Es fängt mit "W" an und heisst nicht "Warhammer Online"
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Sagardo schrieb:


> 1. Ich lade Random ein und erwische wahrscheinlich zu 50% nur Leute, die kein Interesse an WAR haben und nur gucken wohlen um ihrem Raid zu sagen wie verbugt und laggy es doch wäre (welch Wunder bei einem Stresstest)
> 2. ich biete allen Leuten die ernsthaftes Interesse bekunden indem sie die CE oder das normale Spiel vorbestellen die Möglichkeit daran teil zu haben und mitzutesten.Diesen biete ich dann die Preorder Beta für Nüsse und die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage früher zu spielen, wenn ich das richtig in errinerung habe.



das ist es nämlich was ich an dieser form der open beta vergabe so gut finde
es nehmen wirklich nur leute teil die ernsthaftes interesse an dem spiel haben

und nicht wie ich erst befüruchtet hatte irgendwelche wow nulpen die einfach mal andere games flamen wollen

in diesem Sinne

*WAR is COMING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## wyng (28. März 2008)

hello2312 schrieb:


> das ist es nämlich was ich an dieser form der open beta vergabe so gut finde
> es nehmen wirklich nur leute teil die ernsthaftes interesse an dem spiel haben
> 
> und nicht wie ich erst befüruchtet hatte irgendwelche wow nulpen die einfach mal andere games flamen wollen
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke dir!


----------



## Ahnima (28. März 2008)

hello2312 schrieb:


> das ist es nämlich was ich an dieser form der open beta vergabe so gut finde
> es nehmen wirklich nur leute teil die ernsthaftes interesse an dem spiel haben
> 
> und nicht wie ich erst befüruchtet hatte irgendwelche wow nulpen die einfach mal andere games flamen wollen
> ...



Grundsätzlich teile ich deine Meinung, aber lass doch bitte diese Verallgemeinerungen weg. Ich spiele (noch) WoW, bin aber keine Nulpe. Ich spiele nicht mehr so wie früher, aber wir haben aus Real Life Freunden ne 12 Mann Gilde gegründet und gehn halt alle paar Tage mal ingame was an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei eben 12 Packete mit der PO-Box von Amazon in unser kleines idyllisches Städchen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Pente (28. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders Pente, natürlich enstehen durch die Entwicklungen eines Spiels, im besonderen eines MMORPGs Kosten, aber ich denke diese sind schon vor der Entwicklung mit einkalkuliert, genauso wie Verschiebungen falls das zeitliche Plansoll nicht erfüllt werden sollte. Man kann wohl kaum davon ausgehen das Firmen wie EA und Mythic so etwas einfach mal so schnell entscheiden, das sie eine Open-Beta machen, und dass sie dafür nun zusätzlich enstandene Kosten haben, die jetzt irgendwer bezahlen muss. Nein so etwas ist geplant, in dem Fall spricht man meistens, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld, von Abzocke.



Interessantes Umfeld das du hast ... man kann halt wirklich nicht von jedem erwarten, dass er in der Lage ist zu lesen, zu rechnen, zu denken und dann auch noch sinnvoll zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nochmal für dich zum Mitschreiben:
- die Pre-Order Box kostet 9,99 €
- die Collectors Edition kostet 79,99 €

Wenn man nun die Pre-Order Box kauft werden diese 9,99 € von den 79,99€ abgezogen. Was schlussfolgern wir darauß? Ja richtig: die CE hätte sowieso 79,99 € gekostet ob du nun 10€ davon vorher oder nachher zahlst spielt im Endeffekt keinerlei Rolle für dich persönlich.

Für die Entwickler, so komisch das klingt, spielt es schon eine Rolle. Die 10 €, welche du ja eh bezahlt hättest, auf die 55.000 europäischen CE's hochgerechnet ergeben sage und schreibe 550.000,- € welche den Entwicklern direkt jetzt schon zur Verfügung stehen + die Einnahmen des Pre-Order Verkaufs in USA.

Mit derartigen Programmen schlägt man mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe:
1.) als Entwickler bekommt man direkt etwas Kapital zurück mit dem sie eh schon gerechnet haben ... nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man einen Bruchteil hiervon halt schon Monate vorher zur Verfügung hat
2.) der Ansturm am Releasetag wird gesplittet durch die Pre-Order Programme. Man hat also nicht wie bei WoW damals Tausende die direkt alle einen Server stürmen und die Startzonen belagern bis diese im Minutentakt down gehen. Durch den Vorzeitigen Einlass auf die Server für die CE Besitzer verteilt sich das ganze etwas besser ... und dennoch wird der Ansturm an Releasetag sicher ebenso groß sein, aber immerhin nicht so groß wie wenn man alle gleichzeitig auf den Server lässt.
3.) man bietet wirklich jedem die Chance an der Open Beta teilzunehmen. Wer nicht will muss ja nicht, es wird niemand gezwungen und es steht auch nirgends, dass dies die einzige Möglichkeit ist in die Open Beta zu gelangen.

*Für dich nochmal explizit:*
Die Pre-Order Box ist gedacht für Leute die sich die CE kaufen wollen da du bei Amazon z.B. automatisch die CE mit pre-orderst ... drum heißt das ganze auch PRE ORDER und nicht "open beta" Box. Wer keine CE will braucht sich das auch nicht kaufen und all diejenigen die sich eh eine CE gekauft hätten brauchen sich ebenfalls nicht beschweren da das Endprodukt für sie immer 79,99 € kostet ... egal ob mit oder ohne Pre-Order.

Sorry die Abzocke daran erschließt sich mir noch immer nicht.


----------



## Lari (28. März 2008)

richtig Pente.
muss mich mal hier durchs forum arbeiten, scheint ja ne menge interessantes zeug drin zu stehen *koppschüttel*


----------



## 36878 (28. März 2008)

Sidorius schrieb:


> Oh mann...
> 
> 1.) Der Beta-Key ist ne draufgabe für Leute, die die CE bestelln. Und nicht, wie einige meinen, ne Möglichkeit für 10€ einen Beta-Key zu kaufen. Weiters werden die 10€ die man für die Pre-Order zahlt dann von der Ce ABGEZOGEN = Gratis Pre-Order
> Und schonmal alleine darauß ergibt sich ,logischerweise, die Tatsache, dass etwas, das gratis ist NICHT ABZOCKE SEIN KANN! ... also schonmal alleine deswegen ist das totaler Schwachsinn.




stimt so nicht  "Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!" 
Quelle : http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Pente (28. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> stimt so nicht  "Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!"
> Quelle : http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF




Wer bestellt die bitte ohne  die CE gleich mit zu bestellen? Macht halt gar keinen Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wer bestellt die bitte ohne  die CE gleich mit zu bestellen? Macht halt gar keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch. Für Leute die für 9,99€ + Porto garantiert an der Open Beta teilnehmen wollen.


----------



## $chinken (28. März 2008)

Manche glauben weil sie seit 1 Jahr WoW spielen sind sie Kenner der MMO Szene.

PreOrder hat nichts mit Abzocke zu tun oder mit Bezahlter Beta. Es ist eine Vorbestellung des Fertigen Spiels. Und die Spiele Hersteller belohnen dieses vertrauen mit Vorteilen für die Kunden.
Auch WoW hatte eine PreOrder die Geld gekostet hat, welches mit dem Hauptspiel verrechnet wurde so wie bei WAR.

Die WoW PreOrder enthielt: 
_einen Beta-Key für den "Final Beta Test"
Soundtrack CD von WoW
Paar Videos zu WoW_

im Grunde ähnlicher Inhalt wie jetzt bei WAR. Es ist einfach üblich so was zu machen. Es gibt auch keinen Heul/Abzock Thread zu WotLK jetzt schon Vorbestellt, da gibt es auch noch keinen Releastermin. Und wer die WAR PreOrder sich kauft ohne gleich die CE Vorbestellen (eigentlich sollte das gar nicht möglich sein) der ist selbst schuld und hat den Sinn einer Vorbesteller Box nicht verstanden.


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

$chinken schrieb:


> Und wer die WAR PreOrder sich kauft ohne gleich die CE Vorbestellen (eigentlich sollte das gar nicht möglich sein) der ist selbst schuld und hat den Sinn einer Vorbesteller Box nicht verstanden.


es ist eigentlich auch nicht möglich, komischerweise machts amazon trotzdem, insofern kann man von seitens amazon vielleicht von abzocke reden. bei gamestop konnt ich nicht einfach nur die preorder kaufen, was ja auch logisch ist.


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> stimt so nicht  "Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!"
> Quelle : http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF



Das mag dort zwar stehen ist aber im Zusammenhang missverständlich.

Amazon will etwas verkaufen. Die werden sich also nicht großartig darüber informiert haben ob man beides kaufen muss um ein funktionierendes Produkt zu erhalten.

CE ist die Lampe und der Code der Pre Order Box ist die Glühbirne.
Wer die CE nicht bestellt hat versucht also eigentlich die Glühbirne in die Steckdose zu rammen, das funktioniert einfach nicht.

Wenn man Englisch kann sollte man eigentlich schon stutzig werden wenn man Pre Order liest.
"Vorbestellung, hm was bestelle ich den vor? Oh die Collector Edition und davon gibts nur 55000 in Europe."

Wenn man jetzt nicht in der Lage ist die gedankliche Leistung zu vollbringen, das man beides brauchen wird, auch wenn der Verkäufer (in diesem Fall Amazon) einem etwas anderes ermöglicht....
Nunja dann hatt man es eigentlich nicht anders verdient "abgezockt" zu werden.

Es ist ein Informationsfehler zwischen Hersteller und Händler.
Nachteile haben aber dadurch eigentlich nur diejenigen die zwanghaft in die Beta wollen und erst geklickt haben und dann nachgedacht.


----------



## beavis666 (28. März 2008)

ich weiss nicht, was ihr habt. ich hab bei amazon bestellt und zahle da für die pre-order box INCL der CE 82,99, da das irgendwie gleich verrechnet wurde (hab den link aus dem newsletter genommen). so zahl ich für die pre-order box also nur einmal 3 euro porto und das hat doch nichts mit abzocke zu tun.

Versand:  Standardversand  
Bevorzugte Versandart: Ich möchte meine Artikel schneller bekommen. Sofort verschicken, wenn sie verfügbar sind. 
Zwischensumme:  EUR 75,61 
Verpackung und Versand:  EUR 2,52  
  ------ 
Summe ohne MwSt.:  EUR 78,13 
Anzurechnende MwSt.:  EUR 14,85 
  ------ 
Summe:  EUR 92,98 
Aktionsgutscheine:  -EUR 9,99 
  ------ 
Gesamtsumme für diese Bestellung:   EUR 82,99

den link hab ich zur bestellung genommen http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000161903

Wenn Sie Collector's Edition und Pre-Order Pack zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie das Pre-Order-Pack gratis -- Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten.


----------



## Grimtom (28. März 2008)

$chinken schrieb:


> Manche glauben weil sie seit 1 Jahr WoW spielen sind sie Kenner der MMO Szene.
> 
> PreOrder hat nichts mit Abzocke zu tun oder mit Bezahlter Beta. Es ist eine Vorbestellung des Fertigen Spiels. Und die Spiele Hersteller belohnen dieses vertrauen mit Vorteilen für die Kunden.
> Auch WoW hatte eine PreOrder die Geld gekostet hat, welches mit dem Hauptspiel verrechnet wurde so wie bei WAR.
> ...



Naja, wo man schon mal dabei ist .... es wurde auch irgendwie vergessen, dass Funcom (Age of Conan) alleine schon 5 Euro will, wenn man 3 Tage vor offiziellem Start spielen möchte .... ??? 
Das kommt da schon eher in Richtung Abzocke !


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Naja, wo man schon mal dabei ist .... es wurde auch irgendwie vergessen, dass Funcom (Age of Conan) alleine schon 5 Euro will, wenn man 3 Tage vor offiziellem Start spielen möchte .... ???
> Das kommt da schon eher in Richtung Abzocke !


lol die wollen was? fünf euro nur für drei tage vorher spielen? das ist wirklich abzocke xD


----------



## Grimtom (28. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich auch nicht möglich, komischerweise machts amazon trotzdem, insofern kann man von seitens amazon vielleicht von abzocke reden. bei gamestop konnt ich nicht einfach nur die preorder kaufen, was ja auch logisch ist.



Also ich habe mein Pre-Order bei GameStop bestellt, (leider waren die schon ausverkauft) der Verkäfer sagte mir gleich, dass ich die CE mitbestellen soll.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum Amazon das ganze nicht als Bundel anbietet ? Wer die Pre-Order bestellt, hat gleichzeitig eben auch die CE geordert.


@sTereoType
Guckst Du hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/news/4949/age-of-cona...-zahlungsoption


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> @sTereoType
> Guckst Du hier
> 
> 
> ...


das nenn ich mal dreist. und da beschweren sich hier manche für die 10€ vorkasse die sowieso wieder verrechnet werden xD


----------



## Hoshiwan (28. März 2008)

Hm... ich hatte das mit der Pre-Order und der Open-Beta auch anders verstanden. Allerdings mache ich dafür meine Unwissenheit auf diesem Gebeit verantwortlich. Klar, es ist bißerl enttäuschend, da ich gehofft habe, an diesem WE Warhammer Online zocken zu können, aber wie gesagt, ich habe es falsch verstanden und daher mache ich EA Mythic überhaupt keinen Vorwurf.

Was das Pre-Order / CE angeht bin ich trotzdem sehr zufrieden, denn ganz ehrlich, ich werde genug Zeit eingeräumt bekommen das Spiel kennezulernen, zu testen, um dann festzustellen, ob es etwas taugt und ob es zu mir paßt. Gefällt es mir nicht, verkaufe ich die CE bei eBay für teuer Geld. Man kann gar keinen Verlust bei diesem Handel machen, denn entweder hat man ein geiles MMORPG mit nettem Bonusmaterial oder bekommt mehr Geld zurück, als man ausgegeben hat.

Aber ich denke mal, daß mir WAR gefallen wird. Von daher...

Freue mich auf die Open-Beta und bin gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nunja dann hatt man es eigentlich nicht anders verdient "abgezockt" zu werden.




Was lese ich da. Hey du bist das perfekte Bild eines ********, du könntest gut über den Tag kommen bei so einer Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich meine WAR ist nur was für Kluge und Leute, die "dumm" sind kann man abzocken, die habens nicht anders verdient (was für eine Argummentation). Zum glück denkt nicht jeder so :-7

Btw ich gehöhre nicht zu dennen, die das Abzocke nenen aber deine Art haut mich um.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum Amazon das ganze nicht als Bundel anbietet ? Wer die Pre-Order bestellt, hat gleichzeitig eben auch die CE geordert.



Kann man doch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer da drauf klickt, bekommt automatisch beides in den Einkaufswagen gelegt. Oder meinst du jetzt, dass es gar nicht anders geht - also dass man automatisch die CE mitkaufen _muss_ wenn man die Pre-Order kauft?


----------



## beavis666 (28. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Kann man doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer lesen kann oder den link aus dem newsletter nutzt is ganz klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Dass im nachhinei die preorder nicht zu der CE angerechnet wird ist eine Sache, was ist aber mit normalen spiel? weil sonst kann man das nicht preorder nennen sondern beta :-7

Oder warum machen sie ansonsten so eine nummer mit PO+CE , wenn das sowieso dinge sind, die zusammengehören ?

Preorder ist ein vorbestellen von etwas, was noch nicht raus ist, wenn mans genau nimmt. D.h. in 4 Monaten kommt irgendwas raus, ich bestelle es aber jetz um mir schonmal ein exemplar zu sichern. Das verstehe ich unter einer Preorder. Eine CE ist für mich was anderes. Wenn ich ein guter fan von dem game bin, kaufe ich mir so eine "limitierte" edition wegen den extras z.B. Da dort das spiel ja schon enthalten ist, ist die CE ansich schon die PREORDER, warum bauen sie dann so eine absolut sinnlose box dazu, die preorder heist ? Das ergibt doch kein sinn.

Preorder ist für mich vorbestellung, CE ist auch eine art vorbestellung für leute, die sich für das game sehr interessieren .... Was ergibt sich ? wenn das wirklich nicht zu dem normalen spiel dannach angerechnet wird, kauft man sich wortwörtlich den zugang zur beta und keine preorder. Ich mein man kann auch ein Begriff zerstückeln und jeden bestandteil als "einzelnteil" verkaufen und dann sagen, aber hey unsere aktion: wenn du alles zusammen kaufst wird dies und das abrechnet.


also irgendwie ergibt sich aus einigen Aussagen kein Zusammenhang, was stimmt nun und was nicht ?


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Was lese ich da. Hey du bist das perfekte Bild eines ********, du könntest gut über den Tag kommen bei so einer Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Toll interpretiert^^ WAR ist nur was für Kluge= deine Aussage nicht meine^^
Amazon und WAR sind ja wohl zwei paar Stiefel oder?

Das man generell immer im Nachteil ist wenn man sich nicht selbst informiert bzw. genau liest, ist eigentlich doch klar.
Normalerweise liest man sich/sollte man sich ersteinmal informieren was man denn nun genau bestellt.
So missverstänlich war das nun wirklich nicht, als das man erst bestellt, dann merkt da stimmt was nicht und dann Abzocke schreit.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Man kann aber die Information so formen, dass bei z.B. einer Masse von 1.000.000 Interessenten z.B. 10% was falsch interpretieren/verstehen, oder durch Anbieter, wie Amazon verwirrt werden. Eine gute möglichkeit also, dass diese 10%, die das sonst nicht gekauft hätten es kaufen.

Ich habe von Anfang an immer nur gelesen, dass es angerechnet wird, was man bei einer Preorder auch annehmen kann. Das wär absolut garnicht eine Abzocke. Aber wenn ich jetz einige Infos lese, stellt sich die Bezeichnung von "Preorder" in Frage. Argumente, wie "Muss man nicht kaufen" ziehen nicht, denn hier wird mit "Begriffen" und ihren Bedeutungen gespielt um einige Leute, die sich auf diese Bezeichnung verlassen zum Kauf von etwas ganz anderes zu bewegen. Zumindest wie es jetz mitlerweile so aussieht.

Wenn die Preorder(vorbestellung) wirklich nicht angerechnet wird, ist das einzige, was sie bringt der Zugang zu der Beta. Erwartet wird von einer Preorder aber wie der Name schon sagt eine Vorbestellung des Spiels. Denn ansonsten bringt sie mir nichts. Wenn PO und CE nur gemeinsam verkauft werden und Amazon nur einen Fehler gemacht hat, dann ergibt diese Einteilung in PO und CE keinen Sinn. Eine CE, die das Spiel enthällt hat bereits die Bezeichnung Preorder verdient. Es ist aber etwas mehr als nur eine Preorder, es gibt extras. Daher ist es logisch zu erwarten, dass es auch eine "einfache" Vorbestellung des Spiels gibt, um sich ebend schon ein Exemplar zu sichern.

Kurz: Gibt es kein "einfaches" Preorder Exemplar ohne Extras (Vorbestellung des Spiels), dann erg ibt das Preorder Exemplar, der "zum CE kostenlos gehört" kein Sinn. Gibt es ein "einfaches" Exemplar der Preorder, bei der man die CE nicht kaufen muss, so muss diese entweder später zum Kaufpreis des normalen Spiels angerechent werden, wenn dieses Exemplar nicht das volle Spiel ist, oder diese Preorder muss bereits die Vorversion des Spiels sein, die dann später kostenlos hochgepatcht wird. ALlerdings sollte sie dann nicht nur 9,99 kosten sondern zB 45 oder wie viel sie auch immer bei Release kostet. Das wär auch fair und keine Abzocke, da es ja egal, wann man für das Game bezahlt, wenn man vor hat es zu spielen. Im Gegenteil könnte man ja schon an der Beta teilenehmen.

Also steht die Frage. Bezahle ich 9,99€ und kann dann nur die Beta Spielen und muss dann das Spiel kaufen + es wird auch zum normalen nicht angerechnet oder wird es DOCH an das "normale" (nicht CE) Angerechnet, weil es ja PREORDER ist.

Wie gesagt. Das ist nach den Infos, die gerade genannt und zitiert wurden. Wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe, bitte korigieren.


----------



## Regash (28. März 2008)

Warhammer ist Games Workshop.

Ihr werdet schon noch sehen, das Games Workshop nichts verschenkt...


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

beavis666 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann oder den link aus dem newsletter nutzt is ganz klar im vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Habe ich was übersehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (28. März 2008)

> Ihr werdet schon noch sehen, das Games Workshop nichts verschenkt...




Stimmt das macht leider keiner in dem Genre.


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

Die Trennung macht schon Sinn.

Die CE ist noch nicht hergestellt (DVD wird erst mit der Orginalversion gebrannt)
Sie möchten das einfach als komplett Pakette rausschicken, Firmen interne Angelegheit und deren Sache.

Pre Order
Nunja sie hätten theoretisch auch jedem Vorbesteller nur eine Email schicken können mit den Codes, warum sie das jetzt als extra Box machen, darüber kann man wieder spekulieren.

Sie hatten doch auf dem Presse Event klar von der Pre Order für die CE gesprochen und dies auch sie geschrieben.

Das eine CE an sich schon die Bezeichnung Pre Order verdient weil sie das Spiel enthält ist , entschuldige bitte wenn ich das einfach mal so sage, grundlegend falsch.
Eine Sammlerausgabe und eine Vorbestellung eines Spiels sind 2 völlig unabhängige Sachen, die zwar miteinander verbunden sein KÖNNEN dies aber auf keinen Fall so sein MUSS.

Die Pre Order ist in diesem Fall eigentlich ein Entgegenkommen (mit dem Hintergedanken jetzt schon einen Teil der beim endgültigen Kauf anfallenden Gelder abzugreifen)

Der Preis der Pre Order wird, wie weiter oben ja schon ein paar mal erwähnt, beim Erwerb der CE verrechnet.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Warhammer ist Games Workshop.
> 
> Ihr werdet schon noch sehen, das Games Workshop nichts verschenkt...




Entweder ich bin zu doof das zu verstehen oder dieser Beitrag ist absolut sinnlos.
Niemand verschenkt was, auch wenn es manchmal so aussieht. Inwiefern bringt es uns also weiter, dass du diese Erkenntnis zumindestens bei Games Workschop gemacht hast ?


----------



## Grimtom (28. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Kann man doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huch, ok, zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen ... das habe ich nicht gesehen. ich war direkt im Shop, und habs einzeln in den einkaufswagen gepackt. Wollte nur den preis wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nehme alles zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

Im Prinzip machst du einfach das gleiche nur manuell. Mit dem Klick auf den Button werden halt beide Produkte gleichzeitig in den Einkaufswagen gepackt und du hast es von Hand einzeln gemacht. Wurden bei dir denn auch direkt die 9,99€ abgezogen?


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Die Trennung macht schon Sinn.
> 
> Die CE ist *noch nicht hergestellt* (DVD wird erst mit der Orginalversion gebrannt)
> Sie möchten das einfach als komplett Pakette rausschicken, Firmen interne Angelegheit und deren Sache.


Noch nicht hergestellt, etc...
Das ist eine Preorder, wie man sie kennt auch, daher "preordert" man ja auch, um beim Release gleich losspielen zu können und manche bieten auch die Möglichkeit "vorzeitig" anzufangen.



Moagim schrieb:


> Pre Order
> Nunja sie hätten theoretisch auch jedem Vorbesteller nur eine Email schicken können mit den Codes, warum sie das jetzt als extra Box machen, darüber kann man wieder spekulieren.
> 
> Sie hatten doch auf dem Presse Event klar von der Pre Order für die CE gesprochen und dies auch sie geschrieben.



Sie hätten auch genauso mit der CE in einem Handbuch Keys verschicken können. Warum sie das nicht gemacht haben, obwohl es sinnvoller wär ? Stattdessen bieten sie diesen Feature 'beta teilnahme' als eine Box an und nennen diese Box "vorbestellung". Darüber kann man spekulieren...



Moagim schrieb:


> Das eine CE an sich schon die Bezeichnung Pre Order verdient weil sie das Spiel enthält ist , entschuldige bitte wenn ich das einfach mal so sage, grundlegend falsch.



Bestellst du eine CE (spiel + extras) nicht vor? Die Teilnahme an der Beta wär dann ein Feature, die keys könnten auf zB einem Buch stehen oder in einem Umschlag, wie auch immer.



Moagim schrieb:


> Eine Sammlerausgabe und eine Vorbestellung eines Spiels sind 2 völlig unabhängige Sachen, die zwar miteinander verbunden sein KÖNNEN dies aber auf keinen Fall so sein MUSS.



Wenn das Spiel enthalten ist, dann sind diese 2 Begriffe nicht nur eine "möglichkeit" sondern ein Tatsache. Ich sehe immernoch kein Grund, warum sie ein Feature, wie Teilnahme an der Beta als "getrenntes" Feature, das man bei Bestellung der CE kostenlos bekommt anbieten, ausser dem Grund, dass sie das damit "einzeln" anbieten können um praktisch noch nebenbei "beta" zu verkaufen (was anderes kriegt man ohne CE ja nicht von der PO)



Moagim schrieb:


> Die Pre Order ist in diesem Fall eigentlich ein Entgegenkommen (mit dem Hintergedanken jetzt schon einen Teil der beim endgültigen Kauf anfallenden Gelder abzugreifen)



Ich habe für 9,99&#8364; bei Amazon PO bestellt und wenn diese nur mit dem Kauf der CE Sinn macht, wird damit folgendes Erreicht: Ohne öffentlich "Beta" zu verkaufen, machen sie es dennoch. DU kannst zwar CE kaufen, was ihnen genauso als Einkommen gefallen würde, aber viele, die das spiel gern spielen wollen, aber keine Interesse an CE haben, bezahlen für PO und bekommen damit nur die Beta. Durch den PO+CE Trick, wird dieser eigendlicher Beta-gegen-Geld Angebot unter einem "Entgegenkommen" getarnnt. Denn ausser, dass man diese Beta ohne späteren Anrechnung kauft, ergibt diese Trennung von PO keinen Sinn. Wenn sie "keine Beta" verkaufen wollen und diese PO nur mit CE "kein beta Kauf" ist, warum bieten sie es trotzdem getrennt ?



Moagim schrieb:


> Der Preis der Pre Order wird, wie weiter oben ja schon ein paar mal erwähnt, beim Erwerb der CE verrechnet.



Was die die PO Trennung von CE nur den Sinn gibt, dass auch einige "rein den Betazugang" kaufen, ohne aber ganz offen eine "beta" zu verkaufen, wie es AoC macht (schlecht für den Ruf). Damit hat diese Box den Namen Preorder nicht verdient, da man das Spiel nicht vorbestellt, wenn man es alleine kauft, sondern nur den Zugang zu der Beta erhält. Damit wird zugleich das Massenprinzip ausgenutzt. Die  Masse "vertraut", dass eine Preorder das ist, was es auch heißt und welche Bedeutung es schon immer hatte, bis einige Meinten, diese ähndern zu können.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Ich habe für 9,99€ bei Amazon PO bestellt und wenn diese nur mit dem Kauf der CE Sinn macht, wird damit folgendes Erreicht: Ohne öffentlich "Beta" zu verkaufen, machen sie es dennoch.



Aber das scheint ja offensichtlich nicht gewollt gewesen zu sein. Zumindest hat hier doch jemand ein Statement von den Entwicklern gepostet. Also entweder tun sie jetzt so, als wäre das ganze ein 'Versehen' (wobei ich mich da frage, wieso sie das sollten und nicht direkt sagen dass jeder für 10€ garantiert an der Open Beta teilnehmen darf) oder es war ein Versehen. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, wird man das noch vor der Open Beta merken, da sich EA/Mythic diesbzgl. dann sicherlich noch was einfallen lassen wird. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Grimtom (28. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Im Prinzip machst du einfach das gleiche nur manuell. Mit dem Klick auf den Button werden halt beide Produkte gleichzeitig in den Einkaufswagen gepackt und du hast es von Hand einzeln gemacht. Wurden bei dir denn auch direkt die 9,99€ abgezogen?



weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau ....


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

Eije dann mal stückchen Weise (Jetzt diskutier ich schon über sowas)
Habs mir eigentlich sowiso nur wegen der CE bestellt, beschwere mich daher auch gar nicht

Das man die CE vorbestellt und es somit eine Pre Order ist *zustimm*
Es ist in diesem Fall wirklich Wortklauberei 


In addition we are offering a special pre-order bonus set which includes the open beta access, the headstart on live servers and so forth. That applies to either edition of the game - it isn't limited to just the collector's edition. It is limited however to our specific pre-order partners. In the UK, it's Play.com and HMV.

Pre Order BOX. Eine BOX die du nur dann erhälst wenn du vorbestellst. Ob das wirklich soviel klarer gewesen wäre wenn sie diesen Satz drauf geschrieben hätten^^
Es ist keine Pre Order Spielversion sondern nur eine BOX für die Vorbesteller (Zugegeben eine irreführende Bezeichnung) Es beinhaltet nicht das Spiel steht aber dabei.

Jedenfalls bekommt man die nur wenn man ihnen JETZT etwas zahlt für ein Produkt das erst später kommt.
Der Code ist ja erst bei Open Beta Start wirklich nutzbar somit hat man auch dann erst seine eigentliche "Leistung"

Ob ich eine CE(generell) nicht vorbestelle hat nun wirklich gar nichts damit zu tun ob eine CE automatisch eine Pre Order ist, wenn das so wäre könntest du von keinem Spiel eine CE im Laden erhalten.

Ein möglicher Grund es getrennt anzubieten wäre zB. das viel mehr Leute bereit sind 10€ zu zahlen als 80€.
Warum sie das in der CE im Preis mit einrechnen? Weil es ihnen die Marketing Abteilung gesagt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

damn doppelpost aus versehen. sry


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Eije dann mal stückchen Weise (Jetzt diskutier ich schon über sowas)
> Habs mir eigentlich sowiso nur wegen der CE bestellt, beschwere mich daher auch gar nicht


Ist in diesem Fall ja auch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Das man die CE vorbestellt und es somit eine Pre Order ist *zustimm*
> Es ist in diesem Fall wirklich Wortklauberei
> In addition we are offering a special pre-order bonus set which includes the open beta access, the headstart on live servers and so forth. That applies to either edition of the game - it isn't limited to just the collector's edition. It is limited however to our specific pre-order partners. In the UK, it's Play.com and HMV.



Für mich heißt es, dass die PO nicht limitiert ist, nur bei einige besatimmten preorder partnern. Also PO != 55.000 Exemplare. Das bedeutet, dass es wirklich ein "einzelnes" Angebot ist. Damit steht es ja eigendlich fest, dass hier die Beta verkauft wird.. nicht nur das, sondern auch eine in dem sinne fast schon ne Abzocke, weil der Begriff Preorder verwendet wird. Hier wird halt ne Karte darauf gelegt, dass sich viele aus der Masse auf den Begriff vertrauen und du kannst mir glauben, das tun nicht nur dumme menschen, die es verdient haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Pre Order BOX. Eine BOX die du nur dann erhälst wenn du vorbestellst. Ob das wirklich soviel klarer gewesen wäre wenn sie diesen Satz drauf geschrieben hätten^^



Tja haben sie nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Moagim schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bekommt man die nur wenn man ihnen JETZT etwas zahlt für ein Produkt das erst später kommt.
> Der Code ist ja erst bei Open Beta Start wirklich nutzbar somit hat man auch dann erst seine eigentliche "Leistung"



Ne beta, genau. Unter dem Namen Preorder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Ob ich eine CE(generell) nicht vorbestelle hat nun wirklich gar nichts damit zu tun ob eine CE automatisch eine Pre Order ist, wenn das so wäre könntest du von keinem Spiel eine CE im Laden erhalten.



Richtig, aber es geht nur darum, dass die *"Preorder"* (jetzt lüge ich auch schon ^^) einzeln angeboten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Grund es getrennt anzubieten wäre zB. das viel mehr Leute bereit sind 10&#8364; zu zahlen als 80&#8364;.
> Warum sie das in der CE im Preis mit einrechnen? Weil es ihnen die Marketing Abteilung gesagt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Hätten sie für Geld beta verkauft, wär das nur Rufschädigend.
Da sie es auch noch Preorder nennen, ist es eine "Lüge" und gleichzeitig "fisching", nach dem oben erklärten Prinzip.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie laut aussage von Mythic, wie wenig leute in foren schauen, werden viele es bis zum schluss behalten und nicht stornieren.


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

Bei einer open Beta (die wohl kaum sehr lange laufen wird, ich schätze mal maximal 2 Monate) finde ich es nicht so dramatisch wenn man dafür 10€ verlangt.

Nehmen wir mal an es würde keine Open Beta geben, muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, hätte deswegen keine schlaflosen Nächte.
Anstatt dessen würden sie auf dem Entwicklungsstand bei Ende der Closed Beta sofort den Release setzen.
Die Leute kaufen WAR die Leute spielen WAR, wärend dessen muss noch kräftig nachgefeilt werden.

So wie es jetzt ist kommen mehr Leute in die Beta sobald die NDA fällt---->Werbung 
Das Spiel ist dann faktisch fertig, die noch vorhandenen Probleme dürfte man wohl verschmerzen können wenn bedenkt das man 10€ zahlt wobei man beim sofortigen Release gleich mal die vollen Gebühren gezahlt hätte.
Das sie gleichzeitig schneller an Geld kommen ist unstrittig.

Ich finde das immer noch keine Abzocke, natürlich haben sie auch eigene Interessen klar aber sie übervorteilen den Kunden jetzt nicht wirklich.
Hätten sie gesagt zahlt 80 € für 1 Monat Beta und dann gleich nochmal für das Spiel, dann wärs Abzocke aber doch nicht bei 10€-.-. Wenn man vorhat WAR zu spielen zahlt man monatlich sicher nicht weniger.

Auf der BOX steht Zugang zur offenen Beta Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg zwei Bonus Gegenstände. Das steht drauf, das bekommt man, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Natürlich könnte man ihnen ankreiden: " Ihr habt nicht gesagt das ihr Betablätze verkauft" aber mal ehrlich war das denn wirklich sooooo unklar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ob jetzt soviele "nicht-Foren-Leser" davon betroffen sind glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich.
Es laufen keine WAR Werbespots im Fernsehen
Es hängen keine Plakate in der Stadt
Nichtmal in Spieleläden wäre mir jetzt eine WAR Werbung im Gedächtnis
Eigentlich sind doch sogut wie alle Bestellungen abgelaufen rein durch die Informationen im Internet.
Der Großteil dürfte schon zu den "Foren-Leser-aber-nicht-Schreiber" gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. März 2008)

Hab 2x PO bestellt bei Gameware.at ohne CE.

Ist schon versandt. Dadurch kann ich das Game testen und mich entscheiden ob ich mir die Vollversion zulege. Wer ab und zu meine Posts liest, weiß das ich absoluter Warhammer Online fan bin, will jedoch das Game endlich mal antesten, und somit war bei gameware.at die PO für den Betazugang für die open beta einfach perfekt! ^^

Greetz Aldaric


----------



## Roadricus (28. März 2008)

Es ist ehrlich gesagt peinlich, oder nein, es ist dreist, geld für eine beta zu verlangen :-7. Gezielt leute , die das zocken wollen "warten" lassen, bis sie sabbern und dann "inoffiziel" beta zu verkaufen. Da ist es gleich, ob sich einer nun dafür freut oder net. Diese dann Preorder zu nennen ist eine weitere Freichheit. So sehe ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Klar freuen sich viele, weil sie durch geschickte Werbepolitik/präsentation und wissen, dass es viele Warhammer fans gibt, euch auf diesen Stand vorbereitet haben. Das geht schon langsam richtung manipulation und verarsche. Dann kommen leute dazu, die das nur aus erwartung einer "normalen" preorder bestellt haben und dann ne faust ins gesicht kriegen.

Habe bisher ziemlich gutes Bild von dem Ganzen gehabt, aber irgendwie hat sich meine Ansicht doch von diesem Sachverhalt beeinflust, doch nicht so viel Glaube zu schenken und stellt jetz WAR eher auf Niveau anderer MMORPGs ... Ich dachte, die haben sowas nicht nötig.


----------



## GreenElb1991 (28. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Es ist ehrlich gesagt peinlich, oder nein, es ist dreist, geld für eine beta zu verlangen :-7. Gezielt leute , die das zocken wollen "warten" lassen, bis sie sabbern und dann "inoffiziel" beta zu verkaufen. Da ist es gleich, ob sich einer nun dafür freut oder net. Diese dann Preorder zu nennen ist eine weitere Freichheit. So sehe ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/signed   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

@Roadricus 
ich bin hinter deine argumentation nicht ganz hintergestiegen. beschuldigst du jetzt Mythic einer Abzocke durch die Preorder oder amazon?
wenn du amazon meinst stimm ich dir gerne zu. bei dem laden wo ich war, konnte ich die beiden sachen garnicht getrennt voneinander kaufen.

p.s ich hab lieber diese box wo nix drin ist, als eine e-mail die ich später vergässe in einen sicheren ordner zu packen und dann ausversehen gelöscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (28. März 2008)

jetzt mal ehrlich ... wer ernsthaft kein interesse mehr an WAR hat, weil die Pre Order extra kostet, der hat eh kein wirkliches Interesse an dem Spiel. NIEMAND muss die Pre Order bestellen.


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich ... wer ernsthaft kein interesse mehr an WAR hat, weil die Pre Order extra kostet, der hat eh kein wirkliches Interesse an dem Spiel. NIEMAND muss die Pre Order bestellen.


die preorder kostet ja aber nix extra. man muss sich nur mal das "handbuch" der preorder durchlesen. da steht"herzlichen glückwunsch. ihr habt die collectors edition von war vorbestellt" das beweist ja das amazon scheiße gebaut hat.


----------



## Scark (28. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> die preorder kostet ja aber nix extra. man muss sich nur mal das "handbuch" der preorder durchlesen. da steht"herlichen glückwunsch. ihr hat die collectors edition von war vorbestellt" das beweist ja das amazon scheiße gebaut hat.



Zu meiner Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (28. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Es ist ehrlich gesagt peinlich, oder nein, es ist dreist, geld für eine beta zu verlangen :-7. Gezielt leute , die das zocken wollen "warten" lassen, bis sie sabbern und dann "inoffiziel" beta zu verkaufen. Da ist es gleich, ob sich einer nun dafür freut oder net. Diese dann Preorder zu nennen ist eine weitere Freichheit. So sehe ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das problem ist ja bei den Online Händlern, ich kann mir NICHT  vorstellen, dass da EA/Mythic irgendetwas damit zu tun haben.
Ich habe mein Version im Laden bestellt, also bei GameStop. Bei der Bestellung haben die mir klip und klar gesagt, dass ich die CE gleich mitbestellen sollte. Wenn ich später mein Spiel abholen kann werde ich sogar noch angerufen, Kassenbon mitbringen und ich bekomme meine 10 Euro abgezogen.
Und Sry, es wurde ja nun schon 100x erwähnt, dass um die CE geht. Wenn es die Pre-Order der normal Version gibt, denke ich mal, dass es dann quasi "scheiss" Egal ist ob man nur die Pre bestellt oder gleich beide. Da gibt es nämlich kein Limit.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (28. März 2008)

Immer das gleiche: einer blickt nicht durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ärgert sich deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , müllt die Foren mit seinem Frust voll veranstaltet neuerdings sogar Umfragen. 

Wie gut, dass es das Internet gibt, wo jeder andere an seinem Frust teilhaben lassen kann!


----------



## Moagim (28. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Das problem ist ja bei den Online Händlern, ich kann mir NICHT  vorstellen, dass da EA/Mythic irgendetwas damit zu tun haben.



Damit hast du auch Recht.

Mythic will take the proper course of actions to prevent those who received code cards without purchasing the Collector's Edition from obtaining the benefits of the codes upon release?

Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to. 

----->As to the players who got the code cards improperly, we're looking into how that happened. We did not expect that to happen and we are not happy about that.<------


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Damit hast du auch Recht.
> 
> Mythic will take the proper course of actions to prevent those who received code cards without purchasing the Collector's Edition from obtaining the benefits of the codes upon release?
> 
> ...


wenn das mal nicht stress für amazon etc bedeutet. gleich mal gucken ob das angebot noch da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: also bei der deutschen amazons eite gibt es kein angebot mehr von WAR. lediglich auf amazon.com kann man die normale version noch vorbestellen.
das kan mehere gründe haben:
1) ich bin zu blöd zum suchen^^
2) die ce+ preorder sind ausverkauft
3) amazon musste das angebot zurückziehen

finde 2 und 3 beide wahrscheinlich wobei ich mehr zu 3 tendiere, da ich mir (trotz der hohen nachfrage) nicht vorstellen kann das alle CEs sowie POs (da ja auch getrennt  verkauft) vergriffen sein sollen


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Angedacht war....

Kunde kommt : Ich möchte eine CE bestellen. Händler übergibt als "Dankeschön" eine Pre-Order BOX mit ein paar kleineren zusätzlichen Boni und dem Open Betazugang)
Sowohl 55000 CEs als auch 55000 Pre Order Boxen. Wenn man es aufmacht steht da auch entsprechend gratulation zur Bestellung der CE.

Passiert ist....

Amazon bekommt die Boxen angeliefert----->toll kann man ja gleich verkaufen. Das Ding umgedreht und gelesen haben sie scheinbar nicht, dort steht ja das es um die CE geht.
Entweder Mythic hat mangelhaft an Amazon informiert, oder was wahrscheinlicher ist Amazon hat nicht richtig "zugehört" denn die anderen Händler scheinen es alle richtig begriffen zu haben.

Für die Leute die beides bestellt haben und jetzt die Boxen bekommen haben ergibt sich kein Problem.
Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to.
Du wolltest alle Inhalte, du wolltest für alles bezahlen, wir wollten es so verkaufen, daran halten wir uns auch.

Diejenigen die durch den eindeutigen Fehler seitens Amazon nun die Boxen ohne die CE erhalten haben.....
nunja da muss man warten was Mythic unternimmt

Es werden vermutlich mehr Pre-Order-Boxen als CEs rausgegangen sein
Man kann das auf mehrere Weisen lösen

Die Möglichkeit bei der sie die meisten verärgern wäre alle "halben" Pakete für die Open Beta zu sperren (riesen Nachforschungsaufwand und möglicherweise Fehler, daher eher unwahrscheinlich)

Sie können aber auch nachfragen ob die jenigen noch die CE nachbestellen wollen (die müsten dann ja entsprechend liegen bleiben)
Wenn ja ist der Fehler seitens Amazon nachgebessert und der Kunde kann sämtlichen Boni nutzen.
Wenn nein, können sie die übrigen CEs in die Läden stellen und dort verkaufen.
Der Kunde hat dann halt nur die Möglichkeit die Open Beta zu nutzen aber die Bonus Gegenstände und den früheren Einstieg würde er verlieren.
Sie werden vermutlich irgendwas einprogramieren das abfrägt ob man dann nun CE Käufer ist, dann sind die Boni der Box futsch


----------



## Gnarr (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn das mal nicht stress für amazon etc bedeutet. gleich mal gucken ob das angebot noch da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Antwort 1)

Das Angebot ist über den eigentlichen Angeboten bei denen die Preise stehen, also es ist wenn du danach suchst auch ohne Preis aufgeführt. Noch über WotLK wenn du Warhammer Online eingibst, über dem Strich der den Anfang der "Kauftabelle" symbolisiert.


----------



## Aneko (29. März 2008)

Wassn Affentanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. EA Mythic hat die getrennte Vergabe von CE-Preorderbox und CE nicht geplant. Das Slimcase sollte eine nette Dreingabe sein, inkl. der Bonusitems und natürlich ein Aufhänger für das Pariser Presseevent, das durch die Leaks leicht versaut wurde. Das mit dem Verkauf hat Amazon.de verbockt, das mit den Leaks gamespot(?).

2. Bestellt man CE und PO gemeinsam bezahlt man bei Amazon 79,90. Erst als Anzahlung die 10,- € für die Pre-Order, dann nach Erhalt der CE die restlichen 69,90. Wer es nicht schafft den Button mit "Beides bestellen" zu treffen, ja, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

3. Es ist jederzeit möglich die CE zu stornieren. Für die ganz Lahmen: Sogar nach Erhalt der CE kann man diese innerhalb der 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht zurückschicken und trägt nichtmal die Portokosten. Natürlich darf das Case nicht geöffnet sein und die Codes benutzt, das ist allgemein üblich. 
Ein Verkauf über ebay ist alternativ auch möglich. 
Wer 2 Wochen nach Release anhand von Forenbeiträgen, Presseberichten und der Teilnahme an der Open Beta über die Preorder-Box noch immer nicht weiß ob er das Spiel spielen will oder nicht, ja, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

4. Ich hab Preorder+CE bestellt und bin außerdem schon in der Closed Beta. Das "Mehr" was mich die CE gegenüber der Normalversion kostet, ~ 30,- € ungefähr, bekomme ich dick und fett allein schon für die Miniatur wieder rein. Da wird die 1-2 Jahre weggestellt und ist dann ordentlich begehrt bei den TT-Spielern, die sicherlich auch Freude an dem Orki haben.
Dafür hab ich nette Bonus-Items, ein Zelt:, ein Mousepad, Extra Gesichter, Titel und Quests, 2 Bücher, ein Account mit gesicherten Head Start usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Boni gefallen mir auf jeden FAll besser als bei der von Wow BC und an das Desaster mit den Pets erinnern wir uns alle, oder auch die Extratänze bei GuildWars, nett, aber was soll ich damit? Konnte mich alles nicht animieren eine CE zu kaufen.

Aber mit der WAR-CE gehts mir richtig gut dabei: Kein Risiko, voller Profit, besser kann man mit seiner Knete nicht umgehen. Wer da von Abzocke redet, outet sich nur als jemand der keine Ahnung hat, aber davon jede Menge. Und das auch noch schon nach aussen trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: RS am abend....


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Gnarr schrieb:


> Antwort 1)
> 
> Das Angebot ist über den eigentlichen Angeboten bei denen die Preise stehen, also es ist wenn du danach suchst auch ohne Preis aufgeführt. Noch über WotLK wenn du Warhammer Online eingibst, über dem Strich der den Anfang der "Kauftabelle" symbolisiert.


jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich es auch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadricus (29. März 2008)

Einige schreiben hier 10x mal das auf, was Mythic zu diesem Vorfall geäßert hat. Anstelle einfach nachzuplappern sollte man das erstmal wiegen.
Es steht noch offen, ob sie das im nachhinein wegen Reaktionen geäußert haben oder weil wirklich ein Fehler passiert ist. Es gibt Argummente dafür und dagegen. Meine Interpretation des Sachverhalts war nach Aussagen und Zitaten, die zu dem Zeitpunkt getroffen wurden. Es war unter anderem ein Zitat in dem es hieß, dass es im Gegensatz zu den CEs, nur bei manchen Händlern eine Limitierung der PO geben wird. Läst also zumindest auf dem ersten Blick vermuten, dass diese wohl doch "getrennte" und nicht "zusammengehörige" Angebote sind. Mythic spricht auch nicht direkt von einem Händler, bei dem es passiert ist, sondern dass es " da und hier" passierte. Also scheint es doch noch an anderen Orten auch passiert zu sein (zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit, wenn man die Worte fasst). Allerdings haben auch viele Händler "richtig" verkauft, was wiederum den Vorwurf von mir in Frage stellt.
Kurz gefasst: es steht noch offen, was war und es ist ne Frage ob wir das auch erfahren werden.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Einige schreiben hier 10x mal das auf, was Mythic zu diesem Vorfall geäßert hat. Anstelle einfach nachzuplappern sollte man das erstmal wiegen.
> Es steht noch offen, ob sie das im nachhinein wegen Reaktionen geäußert haben oder weil wirklich ein Fehler passiert ist. Es gibt Argummente dafür und dagegen. Meine Interpretation des Sachverhalts war nach Aussagen und Zitaten, die zu dem Zeitpunkt getroffen wurden. Es war unter anderem ein Zitat in dem es hieß, dass es im Gegensatz zu den CEs, nur bei manchen Händlern eine Limitierung der PO geben wird. Läst also zumindest auf dem ersten Blick vermuten, dass diese wohl doch "getrennte" und nicht "zusammengehörige" Angebote sind. Mythic spricht auch nicht direkt von einem Händler, bei dem es passiert ist, sondern dass es " da und hier" passierte. Also scheint es doch noch an anderen Orten auch passiert zu sein (zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit, wenn man die Worte fasst). Allerdings haben auch viele Händler "richtig" verkauft, was wiederum den Vorwurf von mir in Frage stellt.
> Kurz gefasst: es steht noch offen, was war und es ist ne Frage ob wir das auch erfahren werden.


falsch, falls du eine preorder hast, schau nach was auf der karte im inneren steht und du wirst sehen das es von vorne rein als zusammenhängendes angebot geplant war


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Limitiert sind beide.
Auf der offiziellen Seite (Englisch) steht ebenfalls Current pre-order offers are only valid with the Collectors Edition.
Updated: 3/28/08 6PM EST

Die gibts ganz offiziell also nicht einzeln.
Jegliche Handlungen von Händlern die etwas anderes ergeben sind somit ein Fehlverhalten von diesen.


----------



## Roadricus (29. März 2008)

Dann stimmen einige der Zitate und Aussagen , dass die PO getrennt verkauft wird nicht. Und ebend darum ging es mir: Beta unter Preorder namen verkaufen. Davor habe ich in der PO keine Probleme gesehen. Also bereue ich doch nicht, dass ich beim ersten lesen des Threads mein VOTE auf "Nein" gesetzt habe ^^


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Das ist nur ein begriffliches Durcheinander

Mythic wollte keine Betaplätze im eigentlichen Sinne Verkaufen, also ich gehe in den Laden Lege 10€ hin und darf in die Open Beta. Das war nicht beabsichtigt.

Der eigentliche Gedanke war: Ich gehe in den Laden und bestelle die CE DAFÜR erhalte ich als Bonus den Open Beta zugang. Dieser sollte aber dann mit der CE IMMER verrechnet werden, man hätte also die CE € Wert mäßig gekauft und den Beta Zugang unterm Strich nicht bezahlt.
Das dadurch trotzdem Leute geködert werden weil sie unbedingt schneller spielen wollen---->Marketing Strategie

Am Ende hat das nicht geklappt und die Leute haben sich nun doch die Beta Plätze gekauft.


----------



## Violator (29. März 2008)

Ich habe auf "Schnauze voll , scheiss auf WAR" Gevotet.

Weil es auch *****ße ist, habe die Beta getestet ich Rate euch ab es euch zu kaufen!, bleibt lieber bei WoW oder einem anderen Online Game.

An War finde ich das Witzigste die Hestellerfirma "GOA" xD da denkt man gleich an Kiffer die sich mit "GOA" Musik zudröhnen, und das War Programieren.

War is Loosing


----------



## Macaveli (29. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ich habe auf "Schnauze voll , scheiss auf WAR" Gevotet.
> 
> Weil es auch *****ße ist, habe die Beta getestet ich Rate euch ab es euch zu kaufen!, bleibt lieber bei WoW oder einem anderen Online Game.
> 
> ...



zu goa passt eigentlich mehr lsd, pilze oder xtc, kiffen hat da nicht wirklich was verloren ausser wenn man wieder runterkommen will wenn du verstehst was ich meine...

wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal.....ne?


----------



## Rosengarten (29. März 2008)

Falls man schon gegen die NDA verstößt und rumflamen muss, dann bitte Englischkenntnisse mitbringen. WAR is losing, wenn schon, denn schon, doch da WAR nichtmal draußen ist und die BETA zum Verbessern da ist, kann das Spiel nicht verurteilt werden, wenn gar beurteilt, da schlicht und einfach nicht alle Spielinhalte zur Verfügung stehen und noch an allem gefeilt wird. 
Bleib ruhig bei WoW oder sonst wo, denn hier will dich niemand haben!
Außerdem ist es schon etwas dreißt die Firma als *kiffendes Pack* zu bezeichnen, nur weil eine Musikrichtung genauso heißt, wobei ich diese nichtmal kenne.....auch besser so. -_-
 W.A.R. is COMING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pente (29. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Limitiert sind beide.
> Auf der offiziellen Seite (Englisch) steht ebenfalls Current pre-order offers are only valid with the Collectors Edition.
> Updated: 3/28/08 6PM EST
> 
> ...



Richtig.

Es gibt keine "pre-order box only" Angebote und falls doch ist dies nicht im Sinne von EA Mythic / GOA. Die Pre-Order Box Anzahl ist auf die Anzahl der CE's limitiert (55.000 in Europa und 60.000 in USA). Jeder der die Pre-Order Box zuhause hat und sie auch nur einmal aufgemacht hat wird feststellen, dass dort ein Text abgedruckt ist der mit folgenden Worten beginnt: *"Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ihr habt die Collector's Edition von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ vorbestellt."*

Jeder Händler der die Pre-Order Boxen ohne eine Vorbestellung auf die CE verkauft hat am Ende in seinem Laden halt eine CE rumliegen die er so verkaufen kann. Die Gewinnspanne des Händlers liegt dann bei 10,- € ... da zockt aber der Händler die Kunden ab und nicht der Publisher oder Entwickler denn es war nie so gedacht, dass man nur die Pre-Order Box ohne CE bekommen sollte.

*An die ganzen "WAR wird eh scheisse Flamer":*
Wenn ihr WAR wirklich scheisse findet und möglichst viele davon abbringen wollt es zu spielen dann solltet ihr WAR einfach ignorieren und euch sämtliche Kommentare / Themen hierzu einfach sparen. Das Verhalten, dass ihr momentan an den Tag legt hyped WAR einfach nur mehr und ist aus eurer Sicht dann wohl eher kontraproduktiv. Um das ganze auf einen Film zurück zu führen ein Beispiel:

"Ihr seid der schlechteste Pirat von dem ich je gehört habe"
"Aber ihr habt von mir gehört"

... auch negative Statements sind im Grunde dennoch Werbung für das Spiel ... solange immer wieder Diskussionen darüber entfachen und es immer wieder im "Blickpunkt" der Community steht wird der Hype nicht enden. Im Grunde sind die Flamer also nicht minder hieran beteiligt. Ein Produkt das polarisiert verkauft sich im allgemeinen eh besser als hochgelobte Dinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ich habe auf "Schnauze voll , scheiss auf WAR" Gevotet.
> 
> Weil es auch *****ße ist, habe die Beta getestet ich Rate euch ab es euch zu kaufen!, bleibt lieber bei WoW oder einem anderen Online Game.
> 
> ...



Wenn's dir nicht gefällt und du nicht willens bist bei der Testphase  bzw Betaphase mitzumachen, dann kannste mir ja ruhig deinen Betaaccount rüberschieben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (29. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ich habe auf "Schnauze voll , scheiss auf WAR" Gevotet.
> 
> Weil es auch *****ße ist, habe die Beta getestet ich Rate euch ab es euch zu kaufen!, bleibt lieber bei WoW oder einem anderen Online Game.
> 
> ...




zeigt mal wieder wieviel ahnung du hast,nämlich 0.EA/MYTHIC ist der Hersteller,GOA für den Kundenservice etc zuständig.
Und wer von einer Closed Beta auf des fertige Produkt schließt....aber lassen wir des,ist eh vergeudete Zeit das wiedermal zu erwähnen xD 

bleib bei WoW,hast recht,tust uns allen einen Gefallen mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ich habe auf "Schnauze voll , scheiss auf WAR" Gevotet.
> 
> Weil es auch *****ße ist, habe die Beta getestet ich Rate euch ab es euch zu kaufen!, bleibt lieber bei WoW oder einem anderen Online Game.
> 
> ...


für alle die die violator nochn nicht kennen. er ist der wow-fanboy schlecht hin. alles was seinem geliebten wow konkurrenz machen könnte wird von ihm zugeflamed, von daher einfach nix drauf geben was es sagt


----------



## Sempai02 (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> für alle die die violator nochn nicht kennen. er ist der wow-fanboy schlecht hin. alles was seinem geliebten wow konkurrenz machen könnte wird von ihm zugeflamed, von daher einfach nix drauf geben was es sagt



Keine Angst,solche Hardcore-Fanboys kennt man zu genüge. Gab es schon bei UO, EQ 1 oder auch DAOC. Und in 3 Jahren wird es die auch bei WAR und AoC geben. Traurig ist nur,dass solche Fanboys oftmals die Spieler mit der wenigsten Ahnung von der Story sind.

Ich bin aber schon beruflich gewohnt,mit Dummeit und Ignoranz auszukommen,von daher geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. Juni 2008)

Ist doch alles mist dass ist eine CE-Preorder!!! Im Grunde ist die Open Beta nur für die Leute der closen Beta + die CE Besteller! Leider glaub ich vergessen einige Leute und Verkäufer wie Amazon das


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ist doch alles mist dass ist eine CE-Preorder!!! Im Grunde ist die Open Beta nur für die Leute der closen Beta + die CE Besteller! Leider glaub ich vergessen einige Leute und Verkäufer wie Amazon das


Irrgendwie verbirgt sich mir der Sinn dieses Satzes. Also bitte ich doch höflichst um volständige Sätze. Sonst ist es unmöglich dich zu verstehen.


----------



## Kalyptus (8. Juni 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



Du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung, aber davon ne ganze Menge.
Rest kann man schon oben Nachlesen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. Juni 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?




Geh weg,du nervst....


----------



## Sin (8. Juni 2008)

Werden jetzt wieder sämtliche Threads aus dem Forennirvana geschändet?


----------



## Mr.Floppy (8. Juni 2008)

Meiner meinung nach eine abzocke weil eine beta ja  eigentlich dazu da ist das spiel zu testen und feedback zu geben,und sogesehen helfen wir ja damit eig den entwicklern und dafür zu zahlen is eindeutig abzocke


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach eine abzocke weil eine beta ja  eigentlich dazu da ist das spiel zu testen und feedback zu geben,und sogesehen helfen wir ja damit eig den entwicklern und dafür zu zahlen is eindeutig abzocke


Erst lesen dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thema hatten wir schon

Wir(die VOLLbesteller) zahlen für die Beta 0,00000000 garnichts, wir bekommen den Preis der Box auf die CE angerechnet.
Die HALBbesteller zahlen für ihren Betaplatz, das war nicht so gedacht, sondern wurde von Amazon vermurkst------->keine Abzocke

PS: @ Stereo
Ätsch, schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach eine abzocke weil eine beta ja  eigentlich dazu da ist das spiel zu testen und feedback zu geben,und sogesehen helfen wir ja damit eig den entwicklern und dafür zu zahlen is eindeutig abzocke


wenn du dir schon die mühe machst in einen toten thread zu schreiben dann lies ihn dir bitte auch vorher durch. die 5€ die man jetzt für die po bezahlt werden dir auf das spiel(nur collectors edition aber das ist ein anderes thema) angerechnet. im endeffekt hast du also keinen einzigen cent bezahlt für dir beta


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (9. Juni 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht . da bringen die Idioten endlich eine preorder box . Im gleichen Moment verschieben sie WAR auf Herbst .... Da passt doch was nicht . Was aber die größte Frechheit ist , das sie den Betrag wo die pre Order kostet nicht an das finale Spiel anrechnen !!!   Das ist keine PRE Order sondern eine bezahlte BETA Teilnahme + 2 extra Ingahme items . Was haltet ihr davon ? Abzocke oder keine ?



Und ich bin von dir sehr enttäuscht, dass du nicht richtig lesen kannst. Die Collectors Edition beinhaltet diverse Gegenstände, welche im Spiel genutzt werden können, exklusive Quests usw. und eben diesen Spielcode für die offene Beta, der bereits verschickt wurde und noch verschikckt wird. Für diesen Code muss man 10€ zahlen, welche man aber später bei der Kaufabwicklung der Collectors Edition wieder gutgeschrieben bekommt. Die CE würde knapp 80€ kosten, da man aber schon 10€ für den bereits erhaltenen Open-Beta Code gezahlt hat müsste man später nur noch 70€ zahlen. Diese Vorrauszahlung von 10€ dient eben dazu, eventuelle Täuschungsversuche zu beseitigen, da man sonst eine PO bestellen und dann vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten könne ohne etwas bezahlt zu haben. 
Ich hoffe damit wurden die Unklarheiten geklärt.


----------



## slayer3012 (9. Juni 2008)

das kann man so nicht sagen, da du net direkt für die beta bezahlst sondern für den vorzeitigen spieleinstieg, gegenstände, etc....
außerdem werden die 9.99€ die du für die PO bezahlt hast von der CE abgezogen, da die PO sogesehen dein Ticket zur CE ist xD^^


----------



## Satar (9. Juni 2008)

Mal so ne Frage zwischen durch ... Angenommen Amazon hat zuviele Vorbestellungen für die Collectors angenommen und kann einige Kunden nicht beliefern(Ist nicht sehr unwahrscheinlich)! Was passiert dann mit den 10 Euro für die Pre ?  Bekommt man die zurück oder gibts nen tollen Gutschein ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (9. Juni 2008)

Satar schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage zwischen durch ... Angenommen Amazon hat zuviele Vorbestellungen für die Collectors angenommen und kann einige Kunden nicht beliefern(Ist nicht sehr unwahrscheinlich)! Was passiert dann mit den 10 Euro für die Pre ?  Bekommt man die zurück oder gibts nen tollen Gutschein ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das solltest du mal Amazon.de fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lass und die Antwort lesen.Aber eigentlich kannst du dein Geld zurück verlangen, da sie die Leistung nicht erbringen können.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juni 2008)

Dürfte normal nicht vorkommen, da sie ja nur ein bestimmtes Kontingent zugesichert bekommen haben. CE die man jetzt noch bei Amazon erhält sind stornierte Bestellugen, ansonsten würd ich wirklich sagen das man einen Gutschein bekommt.


----------



## Kalyptus (9. Juni 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Warhammer ist Games Workshop.
> 
> Ihr werdet schon noch sehen, das Games Workshop nichts verschenkt...



Warum sollten sie das tun, schließlich haben sie auch Rechnungen zu Bezahlen.
Manche haben echt Ansichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

